# استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس



## أبومالك الموسوي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤالي هو حول الثالوث الأقدس، وقد قرأت كتب عديدة لم تعجبني طريقة سردها وتبسيطها للقضية، لكن بأي حال فسؤالي لا يتعلق حول التثليث من منظور عقلائي قدر ما أتسائل عن دليله المنظور.


أعنى بكلامي ما هو المستند على أن الأقانيم ثلاثة وليست أقل أو أكثر.؟


ملاحظة أولى: قرأت كتاب للمؤلف عوض سمعان بعنوان ( وحدانية الله ) يقول فيه بأنه لا طريق ولا دليل لإثبات عدد الأقانيم من الناحية العقلية، فما مدى صحة مقولته.؟

ملاحظة ثانية: أين أجد مؤلفات وكتب توما الإكويني.؟


تقبلوا تحياتي ولكم جزيل الشكر
أبومالك الموسوي


----------



## Fadie (22 سبتمبر 2006)

> أعنى بكلامي ما هو المستند على أن الأقانيم ثلاثة وليست أقل أو أكثر.؟


 
هذا ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس ان الاقانيم ثلاثة 

متى28:19

فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.

و لكن كما ان كلمة الله له وجود فحكمة الله موجودة و رحمة الله موجودة و لكن من اخبرنا عنهم الكتاب هم الكلمة و الحياة و الوجود


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ العزيز فادي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وكيف يمكن الفهم من أن المقصود في عبارتكم الواردة إشارة إلى أقنومية كل واحد منها.؟ ولم لا يكون مثلاً الماء أقنوماً رابعاً إن قلنا بأن مدار الرحى في تحديد الأقانيم هو التعميد.؟


فضلاً هل تأتينا بشروح للعبارة المذكورة.؟

واستفساري هو بشأن النص الوارد، وقد قيل لي بأنها عبارة إلحاقية في إنجيل متى، ولم اتأكد حتى الآن من ذلك.؟

تقبل تحياتي ولك جزيل الشكر
أبومالك الموسوي


----------



## Fadie (25 سبتمبر 2006)

> وكيف يمكن الفهم من أن المقصود في عبارتكم الواردة إشارة إلى أقنومية كل واحد منها.؟ ولم لا يكون مثلاً الماء أقنوماً رابعاً إن قلنا بأن مدار الرحى في تحديد الأقانيم هو التعميد.؟


 
الاخ العزيز ابو مالك نعمة لك محبة و سلام 

لكى نعرف عدد الاقانيم يجب ان نعرف اولا ما معنى اقنوم و يعحبنى كثيرا تعريف الاستاذ الغالى ماى روك لكلمة اقنوم و هو:

كلمة اقنوم هى كلمة سريانيه يطلقها السريان على كل من تميز عن سواه دون استقلال.. وهى تعنى شخصا متحدا بآخر أو آخرين في امتزاج متميز ودون انفصال. والآن يمكن بعد هذه المقدمه ان نوضح ما تعلنه المسيحيه عن الله.. المسيحيه تعلن ان الله الذى لا شريك له هو واحد فى الجوهر موجود بذاته... ناطق بكلمته.. حى بروحه.. ويمكن ان نقول ان ( الله واحد فى ثلاثة أ قانيم) والثلاثة هم واحد...هم الله... بدون انفصال او تركيب.. متساوون لأنهم جميعا الله وكل اقنوم منهم هو الله...وهو ما تعلنه المسيحيه بوضوح

انتهى التعريف

من هنا نفهم ان الاقنوم هو بالاصل صفة من صفات الله و لكن له امتياز الوجود الحقيقى و الشخصية الكائنة

بمعنى ان الله له صفات كثيرة كالحكمة و الرحمة و الرأفة و الحنان.............و الكلمة و الحياة و الوجود.

امتاز الكلمة و الحياة و الوجود بالاقنومية اى الوجود الشخصى الكائن بدون الانفصال فى الكيان و الجوهر و الذات و قد تسأل لما هذه الصفات تحديدا هى التى تمتعت بالاقنومية و هنا يجب ان اشير الى ان وجود الثالوث فى الكتاب المقدس هو اعلان و ليس تفصيل

بمعنى......

ان الله فى الكتاب المقدس اعلن ان ذاته ثالوث و لم يفصل فيه كثيرا فقال السيد المسيح

فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.

و هذا اعلان عن مساواتهم فى الجوهر و لكن كما ترى ان المسيح لم يفصل فى الشرح بل اعلن فقط

كذلك قال الوحى على لسان البشير يوحنا فى رسالته الاولى5:7

فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد

لم يكن هذا الا اعلانا و ليس شرحا تفصيليا

و قد قمت بعمل بحث حول طبيعة الثالوث و العلاقة بين الاقانيم فى هذا الرابط http://www.muslim4jesus.150m.com/3akeedat_elsaloos.htm

و كذلك عقيدة الثالوث عند القديس اغريغوريوس النزينزى احد الاباء الاوليين http://www.muslim4jesus.150m.com/eghreghorios.htm

اما سؤالك عن اقنومية الماء فهو ناتج عن فهم خطأ للأية لأن اعلان الاقانيم ليس فى المعمودية نفسها بل فى الاعلان نفسه ان الاقانيم هم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس و الارتباط بين الاقانيم و المعمودية هى اسم المعمودية انها بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس

اما عن ما يدعيه البعض بان الاية ليست فى الاصول فهذا وهم كبير و هاهو النص اليونانى له

πορευθέντες μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη, βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ Πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ Υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ῾Αγίου Πνεύματος, 

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (26 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ العزيز فادي،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يأتيك ردي خلال أيام، واستفساري حول التثليث لعلي أحصل على بعض الاثارات الجديدة التي لم يرد ذكرها في كتب عوض سمعان التي بحوزتي....


تقبل تحياتي والله الموفق
أبومالك


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (1 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الأخ العزيز فادي، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أولاً:
في تعريف الأخ ( ماي روك ) الذي تفضلت بنقله ومن ثم قمت بتفسيره نجد تعارضاً بين المفهوم والشرح، ذلك أن الأخ ( ماي روك ) ركز في التعريف قوله: أن الأقنوم تفسير لكل من تميز عن سواه دون استقلال، وهي تعني أن شخصاً متحداً بآخر أو آخرين في امتزاج دون انفصال، فالله واحد في الجوهر، موجود بذاته، ناطق بكلمته، حي بروحه. بينما ما تفضلت به وشرحته قولك: أن الأقنوم هو بالأصل صفة من صفات الله تعالى، ولكن له امتياز الوجود الحقيقي والشخصية الكائنة.​ 
وهناك فرق بين مفهوم ( الطبيعة الإلهية ) الذي حاول الأخ ( ماي روك ) بيانه، وبين مفهوم ( الصفات الإلهية ) التي فسرتها من خلال تعريف الأخ المذكور أن الأقنوم صفة من صفات الله ولكن له امتياز الوجود الحقيقي، وهذا لا يصح طبقاً لقواعد الدلالة اللغوية في العرف المنطقي، ذلك أن من يدرس مقدمات الفلسفة يعرف تماماً أن الصفات تنتزع من الذات، فالشخص بصير ( صفة ) لأن ذاته المركبة تحوي عيناً يبصر من خلالها الأشياء، وهو سميع ( صفة ) كون ذاته المركبة تحوي آذاناً يسمع من خلالها الأصوات وهو حي ( صفة ) لوجود روحاً غير مادية ضمن مكونات ذاته المركبة.​ 
فتفسير الأقنوم على أنها صفات لا يصح إن أخذنا بالاعتبار أن الصفات في الذات الإلهية عادة يقسمها الفلاسفة وعلماء الكلام إلى نسقين وضربين هما: صفات ثبوتية ذاتية، وصفات ثبوتية فعلية، أو كما يفسرها علماء الكلام قولهم أنها: صفات جمالية، وصفات جلالية.​ 
والقول بأن للصفات وجود حقيقي فيه عدة إشكالات أهمها من ناحية أن الصفة منتزعة من الذات، فالقول بحقيقة وجودها يخلق إشكالاً عقلياً مفاده التعددية وهو مخالفاً للبداهية العقلية الفلسفية التي تقول بأن ذات الواجب ( الله ) تعالى بسيطة، مع مراعاة أنه لو جاز القول بتحقق الوجودية للصفات على نسق قاعدة كلية ومقدمة منطقية يخلق القول باحتمال تحقق الوجودية في جميع صفات الله تعالى وهي أكثر من ثلاثة.​ 

ثانياً:
ثم لو جاز القول بذلك خلصنا إلى أن المسيحية تثلث ذات الإله وتركبه، لأن التثليث لديكم في الألوهية وليس في الصفات وهو مغاير للفكر الإسلامي القائم على أن الصفات لها أن تتعدد في الفعل والثبوت وهي كلها منتزعة عن ذات إلهية واحدة غير متعددة، إذ بهذا الفهوم نجد في الإسلام تثليثاً وتربيعاً بل حتى تخميساًَ.​ 
بينما في المسيحية هذا القول يخلق إشكالاً من جهة إضفاء صبغة الوجودية لهذه الصفات، وعليه يكون الاحتمال على ضربين:​ 

1- إما أن تكون الصفات منتزعة من الذات كما تقول البداهة العقلية، وهذا يبطل ما تفضلت به من وجود تساوي في الكيان والجوهر فالذات غير الصفات قطعاً.


2- أو نقول بأن هناك مجموعة صفات تمتاز بالأقنومية ( وجود شخصي ) وفيه خلاصة مهمة من جهة أن إضفاء صبغة الوجودية تجعلها موجودات حقيقية متمايزة وعليه يكون الكلام على ضربين أيضاً:


1- أن تكون موجودات حقيقية متمايزة وهي بالأصل صفات إلهية، فلو قلنا بأن هذه الصفات الحقيقية ثلاثة، تترتب النتيجة القول بتركيب الإله من تلك الصفات وهذا القول يؤدي إلى نتيجة واحدة هي: احتياج ذات الإله إلى هذه الصفات الثلاثة الحقيقة لتحقق صفة الألوهية في ذاته، وهذا لا يصح لإن فيه الغاء لقاعدة ( بساطة الذات الإلهية ) وعليه فالثلاثة ليست صفات لله تعالى بل هي شيء آخر.


2- القول بأن لهؤلاء الثلاثة وجود حقيقي يجعلهم في الأصل موجودات حقيقية متمايزة غير منبثقة، وهذا القول مفاده وجود ثلاثة موجودات حقيقية تمتاز بصفة الوجوبية في الوجود، وهذا مخالف لأبسط قواعد الفلسفة التي تقول بأن واجب الوجود واحد فقط.​ 

باختصار هذا ما طرأ على بالي بشكل سريع، ولي تعليقات أخرى بحسب ما تتفضل به​ 
لك جزيل الشكر والله الموفق​ 
أبومالك الموسوي​


----------



## Fadie (1 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز ابو مالك نعمة لك محبة و سلام

بداية احب ان اوضح لك ان الايمان المسيحى يرتكز على توحيد الذات الالهية و اكررها...نؤمن بأله واحد ذاتيا اى جوهر واحد لذات واحدة.

هذا الاله الواحد ذاتيا له صفات عدة منها الوجود و الحياة و الكلمة و امتازت هذه الثلاث صفات بخاصية الاقنومية و كما قلنا من خلال تعريف الاقنومية بأختصار ان الاقنومية هى شخصيات عدة لذات واحدة بمعنى ان الاب هو شخصية فى الوجود الالهى و الابن هو شخصية فى الوجود الالهى و الروح القدس هو شخصية فى الوجود الالهى و هذه الشخصيات لذات واحدة.

كون امتياز الثلاث صفات بخاصية الاقنومية لا يعنى ابدا التعدد فى الذات الالهية لأننا نتكلم عن خاصية الاقنومية لا الذات و قد يكون هذا غريبا بعض الشىء على العقل البشرى و ليس موجودا بالفعل فى عالم البشر و كما تقول فى علم الفلسفة و علم الكلام ايضا و ارجو ان تتذكر اننا نتكلم عن الاله!

اما عن ما تفضلت و قلته من التركيب فى الذات الالهية (حاشا لله) فيقول القديس اثناسيوس

Neither can we imagine three Subsistences separated from each other, as results from their bodily nature in the case of men, lest we hold a plurality of gods like the heathen. But just as a river, produced from  a well, is not separate, and yet there are in fact two visible objects and two names, For neither is the Father the Son, nor the Son the Father. For the Father is Father of the Son, and the Son, Son of the Father, For like as the well is not a river, nor the river a well, but both are one and the same water which is conveyed in a channel from the well to the river, so the Father's deity passes into the Son without flow and without division.  For the Lord says, 'I came out from the Father and am come' (John 16: 28). But He is ever with the Father, for He is in the bosom of the Father, nor was ever the bosom of the Father void of the deity of the Son

{يجب علينا ألا نتصور وجود ثلاثة جواهر منفصلة عن بعضها البعض فى الله -كما ينتج عن الطبيعة البشرية بالنسبة للبشر- لئلا نصير كالوثنيين الذين يملكون عديداً من الآلهة. ولكن كما أن النهر الخارج من الينبوع لا ينفصل عنه، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن هناك بالفعل شيئين مرئيين واسمين. لأن الآب ليس هو الابن، كما أن الابن ليس هو الآب، فالآب هو أب الابن، والابن هو ابن الآب. وكما أن الينبوع ليس هو النهر، والنهر ليس هو الينبوع، ولكن لكليهما نفس الماء الواحد الذى يسرى فى مجرى من الينبوع إلى النهر، وهكذا فإن لاهوت الآب ينتقل فى الابن بلا تدفق أو انقسام. لأن السيد المسيح يقول "خرجت من الآب" وأتيتُ من عند الآب. ولكنه دائماً أبداً مع الآب، وهو فى حضن الآب. وحضن الآب لا يَخْلُ أبداً من الابن بحسب ألوهيته}.
1 P. Schaff & H. Wace, _N. & P.N. Fathers_, series 2, Vol. IV, Eerdmans Pub. Company, Sep. 1978,  St.  Athanasius, Expositio Fidei (Statement of Faith) P. 84,85

فليس معنى امتياز الكلمة بخاصية الاقنومية الخروج عن الذات الواحدة......لا

و قد أكد القديس باسيليوس الكبير هذا الامر فقال

]Worshipping as we do God of God, we both confess the distinction of the Persons, and at the same time abide by the Monarchy. We do not fritter away the theology in a divided plurality, because one Form, so to say, united in the invariableness of the Godhead, is beheld in God the Father, and in God the Only begotten. For the Son is in the Father and the Father in the Son; since such as is the latter, such is the former, and such as is the former, such is the latter; and herein is the Unity. So that according to the distinction of Persons, both are one and one, and according to the community of Nature, one. How, then, if one and one, are there not two Gods? Because we speak of a king, and of the king’s image, and not of two kings. The majesty is not cloven in two, nor the glory divided. The sovereignty and authority over us is one, and so the doxology ascribed by us is not plural but one; because the honor paid to the image passes on to the prototype

{فى عبادتنا لإله من إله، نحن نعترف بتمايز الأقانيم (الأشخاص)، وفى نفس الوقت نبقى على المونارشية (التوحيد). نحن لا نقطِّع اللاهوت إلى تعدد منقسم، لأن شكلاً واحداً، متحداً فى اللاهوت غير المتغير، يُرى فى الله الآب وفى الله الابن الوحيد. لأن الابن هو فى الآب، والآب فى الابن، لأنه كما الأخير هكذا هو الأول، وكما هو الأول هكذا هو الأخير، وبهذا تكون الوحدة. حتى أنه وفقاً لتمايز الأقانيم (الأشخاص)، فإن كليهما هما واحد وواحد، ووفقاً لوحدة الطبيعة فإنهما واحد. *كيف إذن، إن كانا واحد وواحد لا يكون هناك إلهين؟* ذلك لأننا حينما نتكلم عن الملك وصورة الملك لا نتكلم عن ملكين. فالجلالة لم تشق إلى اثنين، ولا المجد انقسم. السيادة والسلطة فوقنا (علينا) هى واحدة، هكذا فإن التمجيد الذى ننسبه إليهما ليس متعدداً بل واحداً، لأن الكرامة المقدمة إلى الصورة تصل إلى النموذج الأصلى (الأصل)}.

P. Schaff & H. Wace, _N. & P.N. Fathers_, series 2, Vol. VII, Eerdmans Pub. Company, Nov. 1978- The Book of Saint Basil on the Spirit, Chapter 18, p. 28

فالتمايز فى الاقانيم و تعددهم فى الذات الالهية الواحدة هو امر ليس معروفا فى عالم البشر و لكن هذه هى ذات ألهى و هذا ما اعلنه لى و هذا ما حاولت ايصاله لك من خلال بعض الدراسات فى اقوال الاباء الاوليين عن الثالوث القدوس

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## My Rock (1 أكتوبر 2006)

أبومالك الموسوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> الأخ العزيز فادي، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> أولاً:
> في تعريف الأخ ( ماي روك ) الذي تفضلت بنقله ومن ثم قمت بتفسيره نجد تعارضاً بين المفهوم والشرح، ذلك أن الأخ ( ماي روك ) ركز في التعريف قوله: أن الأقنوم تفسير لكل من تميز عن سواه دون استقلال، وهي تعني أن شخصاً متحداً بآخر أو آخرين في امتزاج دون انفصال، فالله واحد في الجوهر، موجود بذاته، ناطق بكلمته، حي بروحه. بينما ما تفضلت به وشرحته قولك: أن الأقنوم هو بالأصل صفة من صفات الله تعالى، ولكن له امتياز الوجود الحقيقي والشخصية الكائنة.​




أخي العزيز
المعنى واضح جدا و لكنك اراك تحاول ايجاد ثغرات في المحاولة التبسيطية حتى تقول انها لا تنفع
فنحن نقصد بالاقنوم ان الله هو واحد فى الجوهر موجود بذاته و ناطق بكلمته و حى بروحه
و نقصد بها وحدانية الله بحسب ما معلنة بالكتاب المقدس لا التثليث بحسب ما معلنة بالقرأن
و نستطيع ان نضرب بها مثل بسيط انك انت كأنسان لك جسد و روح و فكر و كل من الروح و الجسد و الفكر يمثلك انت كأسان بأنفردهما و بجمعهما و لا تستطيع القول انك ثلاث بل واحد

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الأخوين الكريمين ( فادي ) ( ماي روك ) السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أما بعد،*

*أولاً:*
*في مباحث الفلسفة الإلهية يجب على الإنسان أن يكون دقيقاً تجاه القضايا التي تعني تفسير صفات الله وذاته، ولهذا السبب قمت بإبداء ملاحظاتي بشكل دقيق حول ما تفضل به الأخ العزيز فادي، وبينت أن القول بأن الأقانيم الثلاثة هي صفات إلهية لها وجود حقيقي لا يصح عقلاً.*

*فأنى لصفة من الصفات أن يكون لها وجوبية وجود حقيقية ومساواة لذات الجوهر في حين أنها منتزعة من ذات الواجب ( الخالق ).؟ على هذا الأساس قلنا بأن الثلاثة لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن يكونوا صفات، بل هم شيء آخر، ولنسميهم طبائع إلهية، أقانيم إلهية، ظهورات مختلفة، ولكنهم ليسوا صفات قطعاً، وهذا هو المهم عندي حالياً. ( وسوف نستعرض كل تسمية في الوقت المناسب ).*

*ثانياً:*
*ذكر الأخ العزيز ( فادي ) ثلاثة صفات هي: الوجود، الحياة، الكلمة، وزعم أنها تمتاز بخاصية الأقنومية، أي أنها شخصيات لها وجوبية وجود حقيقي وتمتاز في وجودها بحيث أن لكل منها شخصية متمايزة عن الأخرى وفي نفس الوقت هؤلاء الثلاثة وبتمايزهم في الوجود والوجود هم واحد.!*

*وأنا لا أريد القول بشكل مباشر أن ذلك مخالف لبديهة العقل، لعل التسلسل في الحوار بشكل عقلائي يبين لنا وللأخوة أن هذه فرضية لا تصح بأي حال من الأحوال، إذ بناء على المفهوم من عبارة الأخ العزيز فادي الواردة نستنتج أنه يقول: بأن هؤلاء الثلاثة ثلاثة ( ذوات مستقلة )، في حين أن هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد ( ذات واحدة ).!*

*ومن المطمأن ما تفضل به الأخ فقال ( كون امتياز الثلاثة بخاصية الأقنومية لا يعني أبداً التعدد في الذات ) معترفاً في نهاية العبارة بأن هذا مخالف لبديهة العقل ( وقد يكون هذا غريباً بعض الشيء على العقل البشري، وليس موجوداً في عالم البشر ).! *

*وعليه من هذا الباب نكتفى لنقول بأن مخالفة هذا المفهوم لبديهة العقل كفيل بإسقاطه، من منطلق القاعدة التي يسلم بها الفلاسفة بشكل عام من أن لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال أن يختلف العقل مع الدين كونها يسيران بشكل متواز، وفي العقيدة الإسلامية يؤمن المتدين بأن لا تعارض ولا اختلاف بين الدين والعقل.*

*خاصة إن فسرنا الدين بأنه خطاب الله تعالى للإنسان عن طريق الوحي، وعليه فللدين جانبان: الأول إلهي، والثاني بشري، فالله سبحانه وتعالى أحد طرفي الدين، والإنسان في طرفه الثاني، لتكون المواجهة بينهما مواجهة المطلق ( الله ) للمقيد ( الإنسان ).*

*وهنا يأتي دور العقل ( الجوهر الشريف ) في وجود الإنسان، إذ من خلاله يدرك المرء منا الحقائق ويفهم بهداه المعاني، فالفهم والإدراك من اختصاصات العقل وهو ما يمتاز به الإنسان عن الحيوان، لنأتي لاحقاً ونبين ونوضح العلاقة بين المفاهيم الثلاثة المذكورة ( الله )، ( الإنسان )، ( العقل ) حيث أن الدين ليس سوى مجموعة معاني ومدركات بكل ما يحويه من عقائد وشرائع ومفاهيم، فهي معاني ومدركات يتولى العقل تفسيرها وفهمها.*

*وهذه حقيقة استوعبها الرعيل الأول من علماء المسلمين والفلاسفة الأولين، لذا نجد الشيخ محمد بن يعقوب الكليني رحمه الله، صاحب كتاب الكافي يبوب أول كتابه بباب العقل والجهل، ويجعل أول حديث فيه ما نقل عن أبي جعفر الصادق عليه السلام قوله: لما خلق الله تعالى العقل استنطقه، ثم قال له: أقبل، فأقبل، ثم قال له: أدبر، فأدبر، ثم قال: وعزتي وجلالي ما خلقت خلقاً هو أحب إلي منك، ولا أكملتك إلا فيمن أحب، أما إني إياك آمر، وإياك أنهى، وإياك أعاقب، وإياك أثيب.*

*ثم إن أي محاولة للإخلال بطبيعة هذه العلاقة المتوازنة يخلق إشكالاً عويصاً من ناحية فهم الإنسان للمدركات، مع مراعاة إن أخذنا الدليل التاريخي كمستند يعضد الدليل العقلي، نقف على حقيقة أنه لا نجد في أي سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد دليل صريح ونكرر ( صريح ) يبين لنا حقيقة مفهوم التثليث، بل إن اعتراف الأخ فادي في قوله: إن حقيقة التثليث في الكتاب المقدس هو إعلان وليس تفصيل.! لهو خير بيان على أن لا دليل يقيني قطعي للتثليث في الكتاب المقدس.*


*مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن العبارات التي يستدل بها بعض الإخوة المسيحيين من الكتاب المقدس كالعبارة الواردة في الإصحاح الأخير من إنجيل متى تحمل تأويلات وتفسيرات ومعاني أخرى إلى جانب تفسيره كدليل على جواز التثليث، وهذا مؤداه بشكل عام إلى أنه لا يقين ولا قطع من جهة الدليل التاريخي، بل الطريف أن كثير من الإسلاميون يستدلون بالكتاب المقدس وأسفار الرسل ورسائل بولس على حقيقة توحيد الله ذاتاً وصفاتاً، فتأمل.!*

*وفي تصوري الخاص، فإن استحالة إيتان الدليل العقلي على جواز التثليث هو ما أدى إلى ركون الكثير من كبار الفلاسفة المسيحيين الأوائل إقراراً واعترافاً باستحالة إيجاد الدليل العقلي على التثليث، فسلم وأقر القديس أغسطين وتوما الأكويني وغيرهم بأنه سر من الأسرار التي لا يمكن فهمها على الإطلاق.!*

*وما الأمثلة التي تفضلتم بها ويستدل بها العديد من العلماء والمفكرين المسيحيين كالشمس والضوء والحرارة، أو الروح والجسد والفكر، أو كالنبتة والساق والورق، هذه كلها أمور يحاول المتدين والعالم المسيحي من خلالها تبسيط مفهوم التثليث ( المستحيل إثباته عقلياً ) للمرء والإنسان البسيط والعامي.*

*في حين أن جميعنا نعلم ( مسيحين ومسلمين ) أن مفهوماً كالتثليث مما لا يمكن إثباته عن طريق البيان والبرهان العقلي الفلسفي، وهذا ما نحن بصده في هذا الموضوع، وقد سبق لي في البداية أني ذكرت قراءتي لكتاب عوض سمعان ( صفات الله وتنوع ذاته ) ولم تعجبني الأدلة الفلسفية الركيكة التي ساقها في محاولة منه لإثبات جواز التثليث عقلاً، على أن طرحي الموضوع من جهة لعل وعسى نجد من الإخوة براهين واستدلالات جديدة غير مكررة سبق وأن تعرض لها الفلاسفة الإسلاميون بالنقد والرد.*


*ثالثاً: ( الأخ العزيز ماي روك )*

*لا إشكالية عندي أساساً في تعدد صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى، بيد أن الفرق واضح، فالمسيحي يقول بالتثليث في الألوهية، بينما المسلم يقول بالتثليث والتربيع والتخميس والتسديس والتسبيع والتثمين في الصفات لا الألوهية، وهنا وجه الخلاف.*

*والفرق واضح بين تثليث الإله عن تثليث صفات الإله، مع مراعاة أني لا اختلف معك فيما تفضلت به من أن الله واحد في جوهره، موجود بذاته، ناطق بكلمته، حي بروحه، سميع بسمعه، بصير ببصره، قادر بقدرته، محب بمحبته، عليم بعلمه، أزلي بأزليته، قديم بقدمه.*

*هذه أمور كلها يوافق عليها الإسلام ولا اعتراض عليها، لكن وجه الخلاف هو ادعاء استقلالية هذه الصفات وكونه زائدة أو خارجة عن المعنى.! وقد سبق وقلنا بأن الصفة لا يمكن أن يكون لها وجود وجوبي حقيقي ذلك أن الإله كليم ( صفة ) لأن ذاته البسيطة متكلمة، وهو حي ( صفة ) لأن ذاته البسيطة لها الأزلية والقدم.*

*وما تتفضل به ليس إلا تلاعباً في المصطلحات، فالقضية واضحة، وبسيطة، إما أن تقول أن ذات الله واحدة وجميع الصفات المنسوبة إليه هي عين ذاته ومنتزعة منها، أو تقول بأن ذات الله متعددة لأن الصفات الثلاثة المذكورة لها وجود حقيقي مستقل ومتمايز.*
*وواضح جداً أن محاولتك ومحاولة الأخ العزيز فادي تأتي ضمن إطار محاولة الجمع بين القولين ( ذات واحدة ) و( ثلاثة موجودات حقيقية مستقلة ومتمايزة ) وهذا كما قلنا لا يصح عقلاً بأي وجه من الأوجه، ولك أن تضرب عشرات الأمثلة، وتأتي بمئات المفاهيم إلا أن القضية واضحة تماماً من منظورها وبعدها الفلسفي.*


*تحياتي*
*أبومالك الموسوي*


----------



## Fadie (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*الاخ العزيز ابو مالك نعمة لك و سلام*

*ارى ان الاشكال لديك هو فى فهم كون وجود الثلاث اقانيم لذات واحدة و انت ترتكز على قول فلاسفة لا اعرف من هم و لا اعرف على اى اساس تلزمنى بكلامهم ولا اعرف كيف انت نفسك تقبل بكلام فلسفى من ابتداع البشر و تطبقه على الذات الالهية و عند الكلام عن طبيعة يهوة اى الثالوث دائما ما احب ان اسأل سؤال للمحاور كنوع من تقريب الفكرة و هو : ما هى ماهية الذات الالهية فى الاسلام؟؟؟*

*بل و اتجرأ و اقول ان القران لم يحدد وحدانية الاله المعبود فى اى اتجاه؟؟؟*

*الشخصية؟الذات؟التكوين الهيئى؟ بل قال انه واحد فقط و لم يحدد فيما هذه الوحداينة*

*و اذا سألتك ما هى ماهية الذات الالهية فلا تستطيع ابدا ان  تقول لى شىء عنه....جسد,روح,مادى ام معنوى......بل اذا سألتك هل انت تستطيع اثبات ان الاله فى الاسلام ليس ثلاث اقانيم لذات واحدة و لجوهر واحد بكل تأكيد لا فالمعلن عنه فى الاسلا ليس سوى الضئيل و هو ما جاء فى الشورى 11 ليس كمثله شىء.*

*عفوا عزيزى لا اهرب للأسلاميات و لكن فقط للتقرب بين معبودك و معبودى.*

*نرجع لموضوعنا....*

*صديقى العزيز اوضحت لك ان الثالوث فى الكتاب المقدس مجرد اعلان و ليس تفصيل....بمعنى ان الثالوث يمكن لأى انسان ان يدركه ان فصل السيد المسي عنه فى الانجيل و شرحه لنا و لكن ما جاء فى الانجيل هو مجرد اعلان فقط ان ماهية الذات الالهية هى ثلاث اقانيم متمايزة لذات واحدة و بكل تأكيد لا يمكن ان يفهم الانسان اى امر دون ان يشرحه صاحب الشأن و لكن ان شرحه صاحب الشان بكل تأكيد سيكون مفهوم*

*مثال تقريبى على ذلم ما جاء فى القران من ان الرحمن على العرش استوى*

*اذا سالك ما معنى الاستواء هنا..........هل يمكن ان تجيب؟؟؟*

*لاستواء معلوم و الكيف مجهول و السؤال عنه........بدعة!!!*

*لماذا؟؟؟*

*لأن الاله فى الاسلام لم يفسر و لم يشرح هذا الامر و لكن ان شرحه و فسره و بينه بكل تأكيد سيدركه اى عقل*

*كذلك الثالوث نحن نؤمن بوجوده و نؤمن بأمتياز الاقانيم عن مجرد صفات و وجود شخصيات متمايزة للثلاث اقانيم و الثلاث اقانيم هم لذات واحدة و لجوهر واحد*

*و من حسن الحظ ان عقيدة الثالوث هى موضوعى المفضل و اكثر ما درست فى بحثى فى دراسة الاديان و سأضع لك مختصر للبحث فى هذه العقيدة من خلال كتابات الاباء الاوليين تباعا بمعونة الرب و ارجو منك الا تأخذ كلامى عن الاسلاميات بمحمل الهروب للأسلاميات و لكن فقط للتقريب و لأيصال الفكرة بسهولة*

*تحياتى و محبتى*


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد



أبومالك الموسوي قال:


> *ثالثاً: ( الأخ العزيز ماي روك )*
> 
> *لا إشكالية عندي أساساً في تعدد صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى، بيد أن الفرق واضح، فالمسيحي يقول بالتثليث في الألوهية، بينما المسلم يقول بالتثليث والتربيع والتخميس والتسديس والتسبيع والتثمين في الصفات لا الألوهية، وهنا وجه الخلاف.*




لو تلاحظ كلامي جيدا لوصلت الى اني لم اتقرب من الصفات الالهية و لم انسبها شرحيا الى الاقانيم فأنا قلت  انه لما ان القصد بالاقنوم هو ان الله هو واحد فى الجوهر موجود بذاته و ناطق بكلمته و حى بروحه
فكل واحدة من هذه سميتها بالاقنوم 
فنقل اقنوم الوجود, اقنوم الكلمة و اقنوم الروح فالاول يرمز الى الاب و الثاني الى الابن و الثالث الى الروح القدس و هذه الاقانيم الثلاثة هي اله واحد
و ضربت لك مثال الانسان مقارنا بالجسد و الروح و الفكر و لكنك تجاهلت هذا المثل

فسمها ما شئت, سمها صفة او قنوم لكنها هي شبيهة بطبيعة الانسان و هذا معلن لي بحسب الكتاب المقدس
فلا تتوقع مني ان اترك هذا الاعلان الالهي لان بعض الفلاسفة (الذي منهم لا يؤمنون بالله) الذين لا يستطيعوا معرفة الله معرفة كامل و بسبب تعرفيات يختلف بعضهم البعض عنها كمثل انقسام ارائهم عن الله الى خمس شعب او فرق (فالأولى فرقة الماديين التي أنكرت وجوده وقالت أنْ لا إله للعالم، وإن العالم وُجد مصادفة. والفرقة الثانية فرقة العقليين التي قالت إن العقل يفترض وجوب وجود إله للعالم، لكن هذا الإله أسمى من إدراكنا، ولذلك لا نستطيع أن نعرف عنه شيئاً. والفرقة الثالثة فرقة وحدة الوجود التي قالت إن الله والعالم جوهر واحد، فهو من العالم والعالم منه. والفرقة الرابعة اعترفت أن الله ليس هو العالم، ولكنه القوة المحرِّكة للعالم، وبذلك نفت عنه الذاتية وجعلته مجرد طاقة. و الذاتية هي الكيان الذي يتَّصف بالعقل والإدراك. أما الطاقة فهي مجرد قوة، لا عقل لها أو إدراك.
والفرقة الخامسة اعترفت أن الله ذات، ولكنها انقسمت فيما بينها من جهة ذاته وصفاته إلى أربع شيع رئيسية : فالأولى رأت أنه ذات له صفات زائدة عن ذاته، والثانية رأت أن صفاته هي عين ذاته، والثالثة رأت أن الصفات الإيجابية لا تتلاءم مع تفرُّده بالأزلية، فأسندت إليه الصفات السلبية وحدها، والرابعة رأت أن الصفات هي من خصائص المخلوقات، ولذلك نفتها عنه، رغبةً منها " حسب اعتقادها " في تنزيهه عن الاشتراك في خصائص هذه المخلوقات.)
فلا تتوقع مني ان اترك الاعلان الالهي و اصدق بفلاسفة غير متفقين على فلسفتهم 
لذلك لا داعي للخبط بين فلسفة الفلاسفة و الاعلانات الالهية رجاءا​

 



*



هذه أمور كلها يوافق عليها الإسلام ولا اعتراض عليها، لكن وجه الخلاف هو ادعاء استقلالية هذه الصفات وكونه زائدة أو خارجة عن المعنى.!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اتعجب لماذا تطلق عليه ادعاء, فهو ليس ادعاء بل هو اعلان الهي معلن في الكتاب المقدس  و قد وضعنا احد ادلة في الرد الاول من هذا الموضوع




*



وما تتفضل به ليس إلا تلاعباً في المصطلحات، فالقضية واضحة، وبسيطة، إما أن تقول أن ذات الله واحدة وجميع الصفات المنسوبة إليه هي عين ذاته ومنتزعة منها، أو تقول بأن ذات الله متعددة لأن الصفات الثلاثة المذكورة لها وجود حقيقي مستقل ومتمايز.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لا اله الا المسيح
انا لم انسب الاقانيم بكونها صفات و الا لاصبح لدى اله الاسلام 99 اقنوم 
انا نسبت الاقانيم بصفة التشبيه في الانسان (بكون الانسان مخلوق على صورة الله) بما يتناسب مع العقل و بما يتناسب مع ما هو معلن في الكتاب المقدس




*



وواضح جداً أن محاولتك ومحاولة الأخ العزيز فادي تأتي ضمن إطار محاولة الجمع بين القولين ( ذات واحدة ) و( ثلاثة موجودات حقيقية مستقلة ومتمايزة ) وهذا كما قلنا لا يصح عقلاً بأي وجه من الأوجه،

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لا ارى غيرك من يحاول ان يلعب بالمصطلحات هنا, فمتى قلنا ان الثلاثة موجودات مستقلة و متمايزة؟
الم يقل لك الاخ فادي ان الثلاث اقانيم ليهم ذات و جوهر واحد فالجوهر هو ما ليس في موضوع بل هو القائم بذاته، فلا خطأ في القول الله جوهر 


*



 ولك أن تضرب عشرات الأمثلة، وتأتي بمئات المفاهيم إلا أن القضية واضحة تماماً من منظورها وبعدها الفلسفي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
ما دخلي بالمفاهيم الفلسفية التي تتعارض مع ما اؤمن به و ما اعلن الي اهليا؟
فلماذا اصدق في الفلسفة التي ترفض الاقانيم و ارفض بالفلسفة التي تنفي وجود الله؟ اليست كلها فلسفات بشرية؟

غريبة!


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الأخوين الكريمين ( فادي )، ( ماي روك )*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،*

*أما بعد،*


*أولاًً:*

*إن لفظة التوحيد التي تعني لغوياً ( عد الشيء وجعله واحداً ) قد استعملت في مفاهيم وعقائد العديد من قبل أهل الأديان عبر عصور التاريخ، وقد لوحظت في جميع هذه المعاني والمفاهيم ادعاء وحدة الله تعالى، ولعل أشهر مصطلح يرتبط بمفهوم التوحيد أمرين:*


*1- **التوحيد الذي يقابل التعدد.*
*2- **التوحيد الذي يقابل التركيب.*


*وقالوا عن الأول أنه معني ومختص بوحدانية الله عز وجل ونفي التعدد والكثرة عنه في الخارج عن الذات وهذا معنى يدل بكل صراحة على الشرك الصرح.*

*ثم قالوا عن الثاني بأنه يعني الأحدية في داخل ذات الواجب جلت قدرته، وهو قول يختص بادعاء عدم تركب ذات الإله من أجزاء وتراكيب أخرى.*

*وبمجرد التأمل في الشروحات التي تفضل الأخ ( فادي ) بطرحها، يجد أن الدمج بين التعددية في الخارج والتركيب في داخل الذات واضحة، فادعاء أن الصفات الثلاثة ( الحياة، الكلمة، الوجود ) امتازت بصفة الأقنومية ( أي الوجود الحقيقي، والشخصية الكائنة ) لهو عين القول بالتعددية الوجوبية لثلاث شخصيات مستقلة تمتاز وتتمتع بوجوبية الوجود الحقيقي ( هذا أولاً ).*

*بموازة القول والادعاء الذي تفضل به من أن هؤلاء الثلاثة في الأصل كيان واحد وجوهر واحد مع تمتع كل واحد منهم بالامتياز والشخصية الكائنة، وفيه إشارة خفية لمفهوم التعددية في الذات ( هذا ثانياً ).*



*ثانياً:*

*سبق لنا القول بأن ما تفضل به الأخ العزيز ( فادي ) لا يصح من أن هؤلاء الثلاثة في الأصل والواقع صفات لله سبحانه وتعالى وبينا وجه الإشكال من ناحية الدلالة والاصطلاح، ولا حاجة للإعادة والتكرار ولكن اختصاراً قلنا بأن الصفة بحسب العرف المنطقي تنتزع من الذات، ولهذا السبب نقول عن الإنسان بأنه بصير وهي في الأصل صفة، لأن ذاته المركبة تحتوي على جهاز للإبصار.*

*ثم قلنا بناء على التعريف السابق شرحه، أنه لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال ادعاء الثلاثة صفاتاً لله تعالى كون الامتياز واضح بين جوهر الذات للإله، وبين الصفة التي تنتزع من الجوهر، فمن الطبيعي أن لا يساوي الثاني للأول بأي وجه، وعلى هذا كان تركيزنا في القضية الأساسية، ولعل صمت الأخ العزيز ( فادي ) تسليم بأن هؤلاء الثلاثة ليسوا صفاتاً بل هم شيء آخر. ( وهذا هو المهم عندي الآن ).*

*أما إن قال بأنها صفات فالطامة أكبر.! ذلك أن القول بوجود صفات لذات الله تعالى تمتاز بالأقنومية أي بالوجودية لهو عين القول بوجود صفات لله تعالى زائدة على الذات، لأن كل أقنوم في الأصل صفة من صفات ذات الله تعالى، وفي نفس الوقت لها امتياز الوجود الحقيقي والكينونة المستقلة.*

*وهذا يعني بأن لها مصاديق خارج ذات الإله، عليه في هذه الحالة لنا أن نتصورها واجبة وجود لا تحتاج إلى خالق، أو ممكنة وجود مخلوقة لله تعالى. أما افتراض أنها واجبة الوجود فهذا مؤداه إلى التعددية في الذات كون كل أقنوم له وجود وجوبي حقيقي أي له ذات مستقلة ( فيكون إلهاً آخر بجانب الإله صاحب الذات الأصلية ) وهذا شرك صريح، وأما إذا قلنا بأنها أقانيم مستقلة لها خاصية الوجود ولكن أنها ممكنة مخلوقة لله تعالى، سقط الفرض والبنيان بأكمله وهو كلام ليس محله هنا.*



*ثالثاً: ( الأخ العزيز فادي )*

*إن الإشكال لدي ليس في فهم التثليث، ولا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال أن تحور القضية، في محاولة منك لتسقط الجانب الفلسفي للموضوع لمجرد أن الفلسفة من العلوم العقلية التي يختص بها الإنسان، وهذا ليس حلاً لوجه الإشكال الذي اعترفت به، والمتمثل في حقيقة أن التثليث يخالف بداهة العقل.*

*ولنا أن نتصور ما تفضلت به على هيئة معادلة منطقية بمقدمات ونتيجة:*

*مقدمة أولى: الفلسفة من العلوم العقلية.*

*مقدمة ثانية: إذن الفلسفة من ابتداع البشر.*

*نتيجة: فالفلسفة مقيدة ولا يجوز من خلالها دراسة الذات الإلهية وفهم صفاته الجلالية والجمالية.!*



*لقد رفض العديد من علماء الدين المسيحي عقلانية الدين، فأنت لست أولهم ولا أخرهم على الإطلاق، وهو راجع إلى ما تسمونه ( المستوى المتدني للعقل البشري )، فاتخذ الدين عندكم بشكل عام طابع النزعة الإيمانية، تأكيداً على وجود إله اعتماداً على العاطفة دون العقل. وهذه القضية لها أسباب وظروف ترجع إلى أواسط القرون الوسطى وتلك الحوادث المرتبط بها كمحاكم التفتيش العقائدية وقضايا إحراق الهراطقة ودعاوى أن فهم الحقائق الدينية مستعصية على البشر لا يجوز فهمها وشرحها إلا عن طريق الكنيسة.!*

*وقد كان التثليث من أول يوم مفهوم يخالف البديهة العقلية، مما حدى بالعديد فلاسفة الدين المسيحي تعطيل دور العقل إزاء هذه القضية والاكتفاء بمجرد الإيمان بها.! وقد بينا القضية من جانبها الإسلامي وموقف الدين عموما فيه من العقل.*

*كون الفهم المتأتي عن العقل والمشار إليه في القرآن أو السنة المنقولة عن أئمة أهل البيت سلام الله تعالى عليهم أجمعين لا تحده مناهج العلوم الطبيعية والنظرية وهو غير مقيد بقوانين ما وراء الطبيعة، عليه فهو لا يتعارض أبداً مع معطيات الفؤاد والعاطفة. فالعقل في المصطلح الإسلامي هو القيم على القلب بل هما شيء واحد في الدراسات العرفانية الإسلامية تسمى بالـ ( النفس الناطقة ).*

*ففي الوقت الذي يقتصر الفهم المسيحي على مجرد الإيمان المجرد، نجد في الثقافة الإسلامية تولي العقل والقلب كلاهما مهمة إدراك الحقائق المتعذر على الحواس الظاهرية إدراكها، فالعقل غير ساقط عن الاعتبار كما هو ظاهر في الدين المسيحي. وقد قلنا فيما سبق أن الدين خطاب الخالق عز وجل للإنسان وبينا أن القضية تكون بطرفي الموضوع، فالله من جهة والإنسان في الطرف الآخر، والمواجهة مواجهة مطلق ومقيد.*

*عليه من هنا يأتي دور العقل ( الجوهر الشريف ) في وجود الإنسان والذي يتولى عملية فهم الحقائق والمعاني، والدين في النهاية ليس سوى مجموعة معاني وحقائق متعالية.*



*رابعاً:*

*تؤلف قضايا ( التوحيد والشرك ) بمختلف أشكاله وألوانه حجر الأساس في التعليم القرآني، وقد بذل القرآن تجاه مسألة ( التوحيد الألوهي ) من العناية والتركيز ما يلم يبذله تجاه أية مسألة أخرى من المسائل الاعتقادية.*

*وأنا لا أريد الخوض بشأن البحوث المرتبطة والقضايا المتعلقة بالتوحيد في أقسامه الأربعة ( توحيد الذات، توحيد الصفات، توحيد الأفعال، توحيد العبادة ) وكيفية الاستدلال عليها من طريق القرآن والتعاليم الإسلامية كون الموضوع ليس محله هنا، ولكن بما أن الأخ فادي قد تطرق لها، فأنا أدعوه للنقاش حول المسألة بعد الفراغ والانتهاء من موضوع التثليث، وله مطلق الحرية في القبول أو الرد أو اقتراح شخصاً بديل له.*



*خامساً:*

*طرح الأخ العزيز فادي مفهوماً إسلامياً لتقريب صورة ( أن الثالوث في الكتاب المقدس مجرد إعلان ) ودلل عليها بقضية ( الاستواء ) الشهيرة لدى متكلمي المعتزلة والأشاعرة، وهذه المقارنة لا تصح بأي وجه من الأوجه التي يريد الأخ إيصالها إلى القارئ الكريم، فهناك ملاحظة مهمة ينبغي بيانها حول هذه النقطة:*


*فالفرق واضح بين قضية الاستواء وقضية التثليث من عدة جهات:*


*1- **الاستواء ليس من الأصول الاعتقادية في الدين الإسلامي، ولا يضر أحداً سواء آمن به أم لم يؤمن، وعني شخصياً لا أؤمن بما صال وجال فيه متكلموا الاشاعرة، بل القضية عندي مجرد مجاز وكناية لا أكثر ولا أقل، بينما التثليث أصل اعتقادي في الدين المسيحي يضر من خالفه أو ادعى عدم إيمانه بها.*


*2- **المعرفة العقلية نحن لا ندعي لها سقف مفهومي يصل الإنسان من خلالها إلى المعرفة الكلية للإله وذات الإله، بل كل ما يتعدى سقف الفهم للعقل نسلم به ونقبله من خلال ما يصلنا من تعاليم دينية، فلوا قلنا بأن الاستواء قد ذكر بالقرآن على نحو الإجمال ولم يفصل عنه ( إعلان وليس تفصيل ) علمنا بالضرورة ( مع الفرض أنه حقيقة لا مجاز ) أنه من الأمور والمفاهيم التي تتجاوز سقف المعرفة العقلية، فهو إذن من مختصات ومتعلقات المعرفة الدينية ( التي تنبئ وتعلم عما هو أبعد مما يتوصل إليه العقل ).*


*3- **بينما أن القضية تختلف في مفهوم التثليث، فهو لا يتجاوز سقف المعرفة العقلية، وليس فوق تصور العقل أبداً، بل هو مخالف لبديهة العقل، عليه فهو يتقاطع مع العقل لا يفوقه، ومعارضة العقل للتثليث واضحة فقد جعل مفهوم التثليث الله في عرض الأشياء لا محيطاً بها، وهذا ما لا يقبله العقل.*


*عليه فالفرق واضح بين المثالين ( الاستواء، التثليث ) فالأول على فرض صحته يعد من الأمور التي تعد فوق سقف المفهومية العقلية، بيد أن الثاني ( التثليث ) ليس من القضايا القيمية والمعرفة التي تتجاوز سقف العقل قدر ما هي متعارضة ومخالفة لها ولبداهتها العقلية، فتأمل.!*



*سادساً: ( الأخ العزيز ماي روك )*

*قلنا لك أخي العزيز أننا لا نختلف في المفهوم فالله تعالى واحد في الجوهر موجود بذاته ناطق بكلمته حي بروحه عليم بعلمه قدير بقدرته سابق بقدمه باق بأزليته سميع بسمعه بصير ببصره خالق بخالقيته... الخ. هذه أمور لا نختلف فيها معك ولا مع أي أحد يؤمن بها.*

*بل سبق وقلنا أن في الإسلام مراتب صفات الله جلالاً وجمالاً تتعدى الثلاثة وتصل إلى العشرات، بل كل صفة وخاصية جمالية وجلالية تنسب إلى الله تعالى نؤمن بها، بل لك أن تقول أن في الإسلام 99 أقنوم، فمن أقنوم الوجود، إلى أقنوم الكلمة، إلى أقنوم الروح، إلى أقنوم الحكمة، إلى أقنوم الحياة، إلى أقنوم القدرة، إلى أقنوم العلم...الخ. *

*وأيضاً هذه الأقانيم كلها عين ذات الله سبحانه وتعالى، ولاحظ أنه إلى هنا لا أختلف معك.*

*ولكن لا تقل لي بأن هذه الأقانيم الـ 99 أو الـ 3 هي أقانيم منفصلة مستقلة لها كينونة وجود وجوبي خارج الذات فهذا يفضي إما إلى التعددية في الذات أو التركيب في الذات كما أشرنا في النقطة الثانية.*

*أما مثال الإنسان الذي تفضلت به، فقد قلنا بأن مثل هذه الأمثلة ليست في واقع الحال شرحاً لمفهوم التثليث بل هي مجرد تقريب لها، ولكن بما أنك ادعيت تجاهلي لها سوف أسايرك ودعنا نحلل ونقارن:*


*الإنسان = جسد + روح + فكر*

*الإله = أقنوم وجود + أقنوم روح + أقنوم كلمة*


*في المثال الأول نستنتج ما يلي:*


*مقدمة أولى: الجسد لا يحيى من دون روح، عليه فالأول محتاج للثاني احتياج وجود.*


*مقدمة ثانية: الروح يعيش خارج الجسد، ولكنه يحتاج إليه للكمال، عليه فالأول يحتاج إلى الثاني احتياج كمال.*


*مقدمة ثالثة: الفكر يحتاج إلى الجسد والروح لكماله ووجوده.*


*نتيجة: الإنسان مركب يتفقر إلى أجزائه إما في تحقق وجوده وبقاءه، أو في كماله وتماميته في الفاعلية، والله سبحانه وتعالى ليس كذلك، عليه فهذا المثال لا يصح من جهة المطابقة.*



*بينما في المثال الثاني نستنتج ما يلي:*


*مقدمة أولى: أقنوم الوجود، وهو الأب، له صفة واجبية الوجود، تحققية فعلية، مستقل الكينونة.*


*مقدمة ثانية: أقنوم الروح، وهو الروح القدس، له صفة واجبية الوجود، تحققية فعلية، مستقل الكينونة.*


*مقدمة ثالثة: أقنوم الكلمة، وهو الابن، له صفة واجبية الوجود، تحققية فعلية، مستقل الكينونة.*


*مقدمة رابعة: هؤلاء الثلاثة ثلاثة، وهولاء الثلاثة واحد.!*


*نتيجة أولى: مخالفة بديهية للعقل.!*


*نتيجة ثانية: وجود ثلاثة ذوات تمتاز بصفة واجبية الوجود، يفضي إلى قاعدة اشتراكهم في وجوب الوجود، وبحكم كونهم ثلاثة لا بد من مائز وراء هذا الاشتراك يميزهم عن بعضهم البعض. ( كون واجب الوجود موجود بذاته لا حاجة له إلى علة لكي يوجد ). وبدون هذا المائز لا يتحقق التثليث.*


*نتيجة ثالثة: مع وجود هذا المائز، نعلم عن تركب كل واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة من شيئين:*


*1- **ما اشتركوا به ( وهو واجبية الوجود ).*

*2**- **ما به الامتياز.*


*نتيجة رابعة: كل واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة مركب، وكل مركب ليس واجب وجود.*


*نتيجة خامسة: لا أحد في الديانة المسيحية يقول بهذا القول.!*




*تحياتي *
*أبومالك الموسوي*


----------



## أبو مشاري (3 أكتوبر 2006)

عندك كلمة مفيدة قولها

عندك سؤال قوله

غير كدة نقطنا بسكاتك و دع الحوار للمحترميين

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ ابو مالك نعمة لك و سلام من الله​قرات رسالتك امس و صدقنى حاولت جاهدا ان اضع الرد مرار و تكرارا و لكن كان النت ينقطع فى كل مرة ثم فصل و لم يعد الا الان فأرجوا ان تعذرنى.
صديقى العزيز.....اوضحنا من قبل حين ذكرت مثل الاستواء و لكن يبدو انك فهمته من جهة اخرى ان الثالوث فى الكتاب المقدس اعلان و ليس تفصيل بمعنى انه لم ياتى شرح للثالوث سواء فى ظهورات يهوة فى العهد القديم او فى فترة وجود السيد المسيح على الارض او فى الوحى عن طريق كتبة الاسفار المقدسة.....و قد اوضحت لك هذا و وضعت مثال الاستواء لا للماقرنة بين عقائد اساسية و ليست اساسية ولا للمقارنة اساسا بين عقائد الاسلام و عقائد المسيحية بل فقط لتوضيح نقطة واحدة عن طريق التقريب بوضع المثال من الاسلام و هى ان  الامر الغير مفصل ولا مشروح عن الذات الالهية من قبل الاله و لم يوجد تفصيل له فى كتابه لا يمكن الاحاطة به احاطة كلية و بالتالى يصعب اعمال العقل فى فهم بعض الاجزاء فى هذا الامر ليس لأنه ضد العقل صديقى بل لأنه فوق العقل و حين اقول فوق العقل اعنى انه لم يصل للعقل معلومات كافية تجعله قادر على فهم هذا الامر و اود هنا الى ان اشير الى نقطة و هى ان الامر يكون ضد العقل حين يستطيع العقل فهمه و لكنه سخف لا يمكن الاقتناع به و لكن حين يكون فوق مستوى الادراك الحسى بل و يسمو الى طبيعة لم يعهدها هذا العقل من قبل فهو امر طبيعى و تذكر ان العقل لا يعرف الا ما راى و ما عهده....و قد قال القديس اغريغوريوس النزينزى فى هذا الامر نقطة رائعة فقال: كان يمكن أن يحاط الله بالكلية لو كان فى الإمكان حتى أن يدرك بالفكر لأن الإدراك هو صورة من صور الإحاطة
Ibid, 2nd Theological Oration, Article X, p.292
و لكن بما ان معرفة الانسان بطبيعة الثالوث ليست عميقة و ذلك لما سبق و قلناه انها اعلان و ليس تفصيل فى الكتاب المقدس فيصعب عليه الاحاطة بها احاطة كلية فنرى الان ان الانسان فهم كيف يتمايز الاقانيم فى العمل و كيف ان لهم ذات واحدة و كيف ان صفاتهم مشتركة بينهم (عدا واحدة سياتى ذكرها لاحقا) و كيف انهم صفات لها امتياز الوجود الحقيقى و الكينونة منذ الازل و الى الابد و كل هذا حين دخل العقل فهمه العقل لأنه سهل عليه و مألوف له و لكن حين نأتى لأمر فوق الطبيعة و فوق العقل ككيفية وجود الثلاث شخصيات فى ذات واحدة و جوهر واحد يصعب على العقل قبوله ليس لأنه مخالف للعقل و لا ضد العقل بل لأنه فوق ادراك المستوى العقلى ولا ارى انك يمكن ان تمانع فى محدودية العقل البشرى ابدا و يعجبنى ان اضع مثال هنا و هو حين يسألك الملحد كيف حين قال الله ليكن الكون (مثلا) كان الكون؟؟؟كيف خلق الله الكون؟؟؟انت تثق ان الله هو خالق الكون و لكن هل تعرف كيف وجد الكون بمجرد الكلمة؟؟؟ بالتأكيد لا فستقول لى الله قادر على كل شىء و رغم انك لا تعرف كيف وجد الكون من مجرد كلمة الا انك تثق فى قدرة الله الاعجازية على ايجاد ما يريد....فهل يأبه الله لعقل بشرى محدود؟؟؟
العزيز ابو مالك........
ان كون الثلاث اقانيم هم  ثلاث شخصيات فى الذات الواحدة يجعلنا نقر (و هذا ايماننا) بان الثلاث اقانيم متساويين فى كل شىء.....القدرة......العظمة......الكرامة......الاعجاز......ألخ و هذا التساوى فى كل شىء يقضى على فكرة انفراد الاب  وحده بالجوهر و وجود الابن و الروح القدس كقوتين ملازميتن للأب (و هى هرطقة سابليوس) بل اتجرأ و اقول ان للأب جوهر.......للأبن جوهر........للروح القدس جوهر و لكن.......
جوهر الاب هو ذات جوهر الابن نفسه هو ذات جوهر الروح القدس نفسه اى انهم جوهر واحد مشتركين فى كل شىء عدا صفة واحدة كما ذكرت سابقا و هى كما شرحها القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى حامى الايمان:-
والخواص الجوهرية جميعاً ومن أمثلتها الحكمة والحق والعقل والحياة.. يشترك فيها الأقانيم معاً فالحق مثلاً هو خاصية يشترك فيها الأقانيم جميعاً. فالآب هو حق من حيث الجوهر، والابن هو حق من حيث الجوهر، والروح القدس هو حق من حيث الجوهر.
أما من حيث الأقنوم فالآب هو الحقانى (أى ينبوع الحق)، والابن هو الحق المولود منه، والروح القدس هو روح الحق المنبثق منه.من يستطيع أن يفصل الحقانى عن الحق المولود منه؟!ومن يستطيع أن يفصل الحكيم عن الحكمة ؟.. إن الحكمة تصدر عن الحكيم تلقائياً كإعلان طبيعى عن حقيقته غير المنظورة.
إننا نعرِف الحكيم بالحكمة، ونعرف العاقل بالعقل المنطوق به، ونعرف الحقانى بالحق الصادر منه.. وهكذا. الابن يُعلن لنا الآب غير المنظور ونرى فيه الآب، والروح القدس يلهمنا بطريقة خفية غير منظورة عن الآب والابن.الابن دُعى ابناً لأنه "هو صورة الآب" (انظر كو1: 15). والروح القدس دُعى روحاً لأنه يعمل دون أن نراه ومن ألقابه أنه هو روح الحق وأنه هو المعزّى comforter الذى يريح قلب الإنسان، ويمنحه عطية السلام والمصالحة مع الله.
ولأن اللاهوت واحد فى الآب والابن، فإنه نشأ عن ذلك بالضرورة أن كل الصفات التى تقال عن الآب قيلت هى بعينها عن الابن، إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب أب.. لأن الابن نفسه يقول عن ذاته (مخاطباً الآب) "كل ما هو لى فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لى" (يو17: 10).. ثم لماذا تنسب صفات الآب للابن؟ إلا لكون الابن هو نبع من الآب
المقالة الثالثة ضد الاريوسية القرة رقم 4 و 5 
P. Schaff & H. Wace, N. & P.N. Fathers, series 2, Vol. IV, Eerdmans Pub. Company, Sept. 1978, St. Athanasius, Four Discourses Against the Arians- Discourse III, points 4 &5
فبعد ان أكد ان كل الصفات الجوهرية مشتركة بين الاب و الابن (بطبيعة الحال بانهم جوهر واحد) بين لنا ان الصفة الوحيدة الغير مشتركة بين الاقانيم هى كون الاب ابا و الابن ابنا و الروح القدس حياة و ليس الابن ابا والا لما اصبح ابنا ولا اصبح الاب ابا و هذا قد يؤدى الى نعت الاله بالوجود و اللاوجود فى نفس الوقت و هذا منتهى السخف.
و قد يقول البعض ان كون الابن ابنا فينبغى له ان يكون له بداية و بالفعل هذه هى طبيعة العقل البشرى الذى يرى انه لابد للكلمة من ان تكون لها بداية و لكن تخيل معى ان لم يكن الاب فى يوم ما لا يتكلم....هل يمكن ان ان يكون الله لا يتكلم و هو الكليم الذى لا يتغير حاشا له من كل نقص؟؟؟
تخيل معى عزيزى ان الماء هو الكلمة و الينبوع هو الاب فاذا فرضنا عدم وجود ماء فى الينبوع فهل يصبح الينبوع ينبوع بهذا الشكل؟؟؟
بالتأكيد لا......كذلك الاب و كلمته لو كان يوما ما بدون كلمة لما اصبح أبا!!!
نقطة اخيرة فى هذا الشان تدمر هذا القول و هى ان الاله فوق الزمان و انه لا يوجد عنصر الزمان فى الذات الالهية فلا نقول متى وجد الله حاشا له ولا اى من هذا العبث.
الاخ الفاضل ابو مالك.......
ارى فى رسالتك حديث حول احتمالية التركيب فى الذات الالهية حاشا لله و قد يكون هذا ناتج عن فكر خاطىء او علم ليس مستقى من مصادره الصحيحة و لكن بداية ما هو التركيب فى الذات الالهية؟؟؟
هل يمكن تجزأ الجوهر الواحد؟؟؟الذات الواحدة؟؟؟
انه لا مجال اصلا لوجود مثل هذا الهراء فى ماهية يهوة (اقصد بالهراء الكلام عزيزى و انا لا ارد عليك فقد طرح هذا الفكر كثيرين قبلك) لأنه جوهر واحد و ذات واحدة
و من جهة اخرى قد تقول ان التجزأة من حيث الاقنومية و لكن هل قال احد ان الاقانيم يكمل احداها الاخر؟؟؟
صديقى ان الاب هو الله من حيث الجوهر و ليس الابن او الروح القدس من حيث الاقنومية
الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر و ليس الاب  او الروح القدس من حيث الاقنومية
الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر و ليس الاب او الابن من حيث الاقنومية
فلا توجد تجزأة لأنهم ثلاثة شخصيات لهم نفس الجوهر و نفس الفكر و نفس الارادة و نفس المشيئة (بشكل عام بدون الدخول فى وقت تجسد الكلمة فهذا امر اخر نوضحه لك ان شئت لاحقا) ولا يوجد انفصال نهائيا بينهم من حيث الجوهر بمعنى انه يمكننى ان الذى تجسد فى بطن السيدة العذراء هو الاب او الروح القدس من حيث الجوهر و لكن من حيث الاقنومية فالذى تجسد هو الابن فقط و لكن كان الاب موجودا فى التجسد كأقنوم (قوة العلى تظللك) و الروح القدس موجودا كأقنوم (الروح القدس يحل عليك) و الابن فى رحم القديسة العذراء مريم كلية الطهر و العفة.
و قد وضعت لك فى اقتباسى لأقوال القديس باسيليوس الكبير جملة تقول:- فى عبادتنا لإله من إله، نحن نعترف بتمايز الأقانيم (الأشخاص)، وفى نفس الوقت نبقى على المونارشية (التوحيد). نحن لا نقطِّع اللاهوت إلى تعدد منقسم، لأن شكلاً واحداً، متحداً فى اللاهوت غير المتغير، يُرى فى الله الآب وفى الله الابن الوحيد. لأن الابن هو فى الآب، والآب فى الابن، لأنه كما الأخير هكذا هو الأول، وكما هو الأول هكذا هو الأخير، وبهذا تكون الوحدة.
فاللاهوت (اى الالوهية) غير منقسمة عزيزى او متجزأة بل هى تسرى فى الاب و الابن مسرى الماء فى الينبوع و النهر واضعين فى الاعتبار اننا حين نتحدث عن ابو مالك و كلمة ابو مالك نحن نتحدث عن ذات واحدة و ليس عن ذاتين مع الفارق طبعا فى التشبيه و بوجود شخصية للكلمة فى الذات الالهية.
اخيرا اعود و اكررها مرة اخرى
الثالوث فى الكتاب المقدس اعلان و ليس تفصيل و انا مازالت ابحث حتى الان فى موضوع احادية الاله فى الاسلام...فيما هذه الاحادية و يشرفنى ان نفتح هذا الموضوع فور الانتهاء من موضوعنا هذا
تحياتى و محبتى لك و للجميع​


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الأخ العزيز ( فادي )*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*أولاً:*

*القضية عندي ليست حول التفصيل والإعلان، فهناك كثير من الحقائق الوجدانية والميتافيزيقية التي لا تكشفها لنا المعرفة الدينية بشكل مفصل بل تطرحها على هيئة كليات ليأتي التفصيل عقلاً ونقلاً بحسب المعطيات المتوفرة، وهذا مفهوم معقول لا يختلف عليه شخصان.*

*بل أزيدك وأقول بأن البشرية أجمع يستحيل لها أن تفهم سر ذات وكنه الله جل جلاله وتحيط بعلم كلي لجميع صفات الله جمالاً وجلالاً، فبالرغم من أن الوجود كله انعكاس لصفات الله الجمالية كما يصفه العرفان الإسلامي، إلا أن أحداً لا يدعي معرفته الكلية لذات كنه الواجب.*

*لكن هناك نقطة مهمة أردنا إيصالها لفكر القارئ الكريم عندما طرح الأخ العزيز ( فادي ) مثاله حول الاستواء، إذ أراد أن يشرح القول حول المفهوم والفرق بين الإعلان والتفصيل ( حيث أن التثليث في الكتاب المقدس إعلان لا تفصيل، مثلما أن الاستواء في القرآن إعلان لا تفصيل ).*

*فالمماثلة بين المثالين ( التثليث، الاستواء ) يصح من جانب أن كلاهما ( إعلان بحسب ما يفترض ) وهذا لا خلاف عليه، ولكنه لا يصح من المماثلة والمقارنة من جوانب أخرى:*


*1- فالتثليث أصل اعتقادي، والاستواء ليس أصلاً اعتقادياً، ونحن كإسلاميون نعلم يقيناً أن أي أصل من الأصول الاعتقادية ينبغي أن يكون دليله دليل قطعي ويقيني ليحرز المرء في نفسه يقين الاعتقاد بثبوتية المسألة لتكون حجة بينه وبين ربه.*


*وعليه لو تمت المقارنة بين ( التثليث والتوحيد ) لصح الاستدلال، فكلاهما أصلين إعتقاديين، يضر عدم الإيمان بهما لدى المتدين المسيحي أو المسلم، ووجه المفارقة في أن الأصل الاعتقادي المسيحي ( التثليث ) ينقص الدليل القطعي الصريح المحرز، في قبال أن الأصل الاعتقادي الإسلامي ( التوحيد ) له مئات الأدلة والبراهين ( العقلية والنقلية ) والكلام هنا حول الدليل النقلي ( القرآن ) والذي فيه مئات الآيات والتعاليم الصريحة بشأن ( التوحيد ) مما يجعل دليل النقل للمعرفة الدينية يقيناً وقطعاً لدى المسلم الذي يرى في القرآن حجة دينية عليه، بلحاظ أن دليلاً يقينياً وقطعياً بشكل صريح مماثل في النصوص والتعاليم المسيحية مفقود، وفاقد الشيء لا يعطيه كما يقول المثل، فتأمل.! ( هذا من ناحية الدليل النقلي ).*



*2- أما من ناحية دليل العقل، فالقضية تختلف أيضاً والاستدلال لا يصح من وجه، حيث أن الاستواء على فرض ( الإعلان ) فهو من المفاهيم التي ذكرها القرآن على وجه الكلية لا التفصيل، ولكن مقارنة ذلك ومحاولة مماثلته بالتثليث لا يصح أيضاً.*

*حيث أن ( الاستواء ) من القضايا التي بحسب الفرض تكون فوق سقف المعرفة العقلية، بمعنى أنه لا طريق غير المعرفة الدينية للكشف عنها وبمقدار المعطيات يتولى العقل وظيفة التحليل والفهم لها.*

*وهو على نسق القضايا الأخرى الواردة، فالملائكة والشياطين والجن ( الميتافيزيقيا عموماً ) مما لا طريق للحس أو العقل كشفه فهو فوق سقف المعرفتين العقلية والتجريبية، عليه بحسب الفرض فإنها واقعة ضمن حدود ومسؤلية المعرفة الدينية التي تتولى عملية التعريف بما لا يصل إليه الحس والعقل.*

*أما ( التثليث ) فهو ليس من نسق المذكور أعلاه، فهو ليس فوق سقف المعرفة العقلية أو الحسية التجريبية، بل هو مخالف لأصول وضوابط العقل البديهية وهنا وجه الخلاف ( فالاستواء ) فوق سقف العقل، بينما نجد في التثليث مخالفة للمعرفة العقلية. ولنا أن نبسيط المسألة بمقدمات ونتائج:*


*مقدمة أولى: الأستواء مصطلح قرآني.*

*مقدمة ثانية: الاستواء من الأمور الميتافيزيقية.*

*مقدمة ثالثة: العقل لا يكشف عن الأمور الميتافيزيقية.*

*نتيجة:سقف المعرفة العقلية أدنى من سقف المعرفة الدينية والتي تتولى مهمة بيان حال ( الاستواء ).*


*أما التثليث فالأمر مختلف:*

*مقدمة أولى: التثليث مصطلح إنجيلي، توراتي ( بحسب الفرض ).*

*مقدمة ثانية: التثليث من الأمور الميتافيزيقية.*

*مقدمة ثالثة: التثليث يعني أن الثلاثة ثلاثة، وأن هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد.*


*النتيجة: حتى وإن كان التثليث من الأمور الميتافيزيقية إلا أن المقدمة الثالثة تكشف لنا عن معارضة صريحة لبداهة العقل، فقد يكون هناك مفهوم في المسيحية اسمه ( التثليث ) ولكنه عقلاً يستحيل أن يكون بهذا المفهوم ( ثلاثة في واحد، وواحد في ثلاثة ).*

*ولا يجوز عندنا أن يأتي أحد ويدعي بأن النصف أكبر من الواحد، ثم يطلب مني الإيمان به لمجرد أنه ورد في كتاب أو تعليم ديني، فالعقل له مقدار من الحجية وادعاء وجود ثلاثة موجودات متمايزة تتصرف باستقلال تام ومن ثم ادعاء الأحدية لها جميعاً واشتراكها في ذات واحدة متناقض عقلاً.*



*ثانياً:*
*المستفاد من الموضوع كله حتى الآن نقطتين لا أكثر:*


*1- التثليث إعلان، لا تفصيل، مما يدفعنا السؤال عن ماهية التفصيل، فما هو دليل التفصيل.؟ ومن هو الذي استدل به.؟ وما هي درجة صحة هذا الدليل.؟ وهل صاحب هذا الدليل نبي مرسل أم شخص عادي.؟ فإن كان نبياً مرسلاً فمن هو.؟ وما الدليل على صدف نبوته.؟ وإن كان شخصاً عادياً فهل كان دليله عن اجتهاد شخصي أم إلهام إلهي.؟ وإن كان اجتهاداً شخصياً فما مقدار الصحة من الخطأ في دليله.؟ وإن كان الهاماً إلهياً فما دليله.؟ وهل ادعى صاحب هذا الدليل أن ما جاء به الهاماً.؟ ثم على فرض ادعاء الالهام، ما درجة وثاقة هذا الشخص.؟ ومن يشهد له.؟ وإلى أي حد توجب شهادة هؤلاء اليقين الثبوتي والاقرار بإلهامية هذ الشخص.؟*


*2- التثليث من الأمور المخالفة لأبسط بديهيات العقل، ولهذا فهو من الأمور الصعبة التي لا يفهمها الإنسان، وينبغي لنا أن نؤمن به من دون قناعة عقلية، ومجرد الإيمان يكفي.! مما يدفعنا السؤال عن مقدار الحجية المعطاة للعقل البشري في الدين المسيحي.؟ وعما إن كانت تعاليم المسيح جاءت لتخالف قوانين العقل والطبيعة.؟ وهل بحسب الطبيعة البشرية وحكم العقل والوجدان القلبي يجوز أن يختلف النص الديني ويتعارض بشكل صريح وفاضح مع معطيات العقل البشري الذي هو بحسب الفرض المشرع والمقنن والحسيب على الإنسان.؟*


*مع مراعاة أن معظم ما ورد من شرح وتفسير لمفهوم التثليث من قبل الإخوة الأعزاء، ليس إلا تلاعباً في المصطلحات حتى الآن، فما أسهل القول ( أن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم متمايزة تتمتع بالاستقلالية ولكل واحد منها صفات الألوهية والخالقية والكمال بلحاظ أن هؤلاء الثلاثة ذوات حقيقية لها وجود وجودي، ولكن هؤلاء الثلاثة بالرغم من القول المتأتي أعلاه واحد ذاتاً ).*


*لكن أنى للعقل البشري وبداهته قبول ذلك.؟ وكما سبقنا القول، لا يجوز عندنا أن يأتي أحد ويدعي بأن الإثنين أكبر من الأربعة ومن ثم يطلب منا تصديق ذلك والإيمان به، فتأمل.!*


*ختاماً خالص تحياتي ودعائي*
*أبومالك الموسوي*


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب يبدو انك مكون فكرتك من الاول.....وضعت السؤال ليه بقى؟؟؟

شرحتلك كزا مرة......دة انت حتى الشروحاتاللى انا وضعتها لم تلتفت لها

عموما


> *1- التثليث إعلان، لا تفصيل، مما يدفعنا السؤال عن ماهية التفصيل، فما هو دليل التفصيل.؟ ومن هو الذي استدل به.؟ وما هي درجة صحة هذا الدليل.؟ وهل صاحب هذا الدليل نبي مرسل أم شخص عادي.؟ فإن كان نبياً مرسلاً فمن هو.؟ وما الدليل على صدف نبوته.؟ وإن كان شخصاً عادياً فهل كان دليله عن اجتهاد شخصي أم إلهام إلهي.؟ وإن كان اجتهاداً شخصياً فما مقدار الصحة من الخطأ في دليله.؟ وإن كان الهاماً إلهياً فما دليله.؟ وهل ادعى صاحب هذا الدليل أن ما جاء به الهاماً.؟ ثم على فرض ادعاء الالهام، ما درجة وثاقة هذا الشخص.؟ ومن يشهد له.؟ وإلى أي حد توجب شهادة هؤلاء اليقين الثبوتي والاقرار بإلهامية هذ الشخص.؟*


 
ليس تفصيل بل اعلان



> *2- التثليث من الأمور المخالفة لأبسط بديهيات العقل، ولهذا فهو من الأمور الصعبة التي لا يفهمها الإنسان، وينبغي لنا أن نؤمن به من دون قناعة عقلية، ومجرد الإيمان يكفي.! مما يدفعنا السؤال عن مقدار الحجية المعطاة للعقل البشري في الدين المسيحي.؟ وعما إن كانت تعاليم المسيح جاءت لتخالف قوانين العقل والطبيعة.؟ وهل بحسب الطبيعة البشرية وحكم العقل والوجدان القلبي يجوز أن يختلف النص الديني ويتعارض بشكل صريح وفاضح مع معطيات العقل البشري الذي هو بحسب الفرض المشرع والمقنن والحسيب على الإنسان.؟*


 
ان كنت ترى انه مخالف للعقل فلا تفرض عليا او على القارىء رفض العقل له لأنى لا اراه مخالفا للعقل و شرحت لك اكثر من مرة و لكن يبدو انك لا تقرأ كلامى


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الأخ العزيز ( فادي ) *

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*أولاً:*

*في حقيقة الحال فإنه بحسب المنظور قلما نجد عقيدة تعاني من الإبهام والغموض كما تعاني منها قضية التثليث في المسيحية وهذا ظاهر بوضوح في التعريفات والطروح المتذبذبة، فقد تفضلت وقلت بادئ الأمر أن الأقانيم صفات إلهية ووافقك الأخ العزيز ( ماي روك ) عندما زعم أن الأقانيم في الأصل ثلاث ذوات وجودية تحمل طابع الصفة الكنهية لذات الإله ( كلمة، روح، حياة ).*

*فقلنا باستحالة ذلك، كون الصفات الثلاثة ( الكلمة، الحياة، الروح ) صفات، والصفة في اللغة تنتزع من الذات، والممايزة واضحة فلا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال أن يكون المنتزع من كنه الجوهر والذات أن يكون مساوياً لأصل الجوهر، عليه وبحسب نظرة المسيحي إلى تلك الأقانيم فإنه من المحال انطباق مفهوم ( الصفات ) على الأقانيم الثلاثة ( الأب، الإبن، الروح القدس ). وعليه قلنا بأن الثلاثة ليسوا صفات بل هم شيء آخر.*

*ففهمنا من صمتكم تجاه القضية التسليم والقبول.*

*وعندما نرجع للقضية لنحاول أن نفككها بناء على التعريفات التي تفضلتم بها نجد ما يلي:*

*تفضلت وشرحت لنا تعريف الأخ العزيز ( ماي روح ) فقلت ما نصه:*

*( من هنا نفهم أن الأقنوم هو بالأصل صفة من صفات الله ولكن له امتياز الوجود الحقيقي والشخصية الكائنة، بمعنى أن الله له صفات كثيرة كالحكمة، والرحمة، والرأفة، والحنان، والكلمة، والحياة، والوجود. )*

*ثم قلت: ( امتاز الكلمة، والحياة، والوجود، بالأقنومية أي الوجود الشخصي الكائن بدون الانفصال في الكيان والجوهر والذات )*



*فقلنا بأن التناقض واضح، ذلك أن ادعاء وجود ثلاثة موجودات مستقلة في كيانها مؤداه إلى التعددية في الذات، كون الثلاثة يتمتعون باستقلالية الوجود والامتياز:*

*الأب ( باستقلالية ) له تمام الألوهية وكامل الخالقية وواجبية الوجود، والتحققية من دون نقصان.*

*الإبن ( باستقلالية ) له تمام الألوهية، وكامل الخالقية، وواجبية الوجود، والتحققية، من دون نقصان.*

*روح القدس ( باستقلالية ) له تمام الألوهية، وكامل الخالقية، وواجبية الوجود، والتحققية، من دون نقصان.*


*إذ بالرغم من تشخص كل واحد منها وتميزه عن الآخرين ليس بمنفصل ولا منفرد في الجوهر، أي بمعنى أن كل واحد منهم إله كامل ( خالق كل شيء ) ( واجب وجود ) ( كامل الصفات ) ( مالك بانفراد لتمام الألوهية ) مع ذلك هم واحد.!*

*وبسطنا العبارة وقلنا بأن هذا القول شبيه بقول أن هناك ثلاثة موجودات تتمتع باستقلالية في الوجود، مع مراعاة أن هؤلاء الثلاثة ليسوا ثلاثة بل هم واحد.!*

*ثم بسطناها أكثر وقلنا بأنه لا يجوز أن يدعي أحدهم أن النصف أكبر من الواحد ويطلب من الإيمان بذلك، لمناقضة المفهوم بديهة العقل لأنه يقصف أهم قاعدة منطقية عقلية عرفت منذ الأزل ( قاعدة عدم التناقض )، ومع ذلك تأبى وتصر أخي العزيز القول بأنك لا تراه مخالفاً للعقل.!*



*ثانياً:*

*في الوقت نفسه نجدك تفضلت وقلت بأن ( التثليث ) في الكتاب المقدس إعلان وليس تفصيل، فقلنا بأننا سوف نسايرك في المفهوم لبعض الوقت وطرحنا تساؤلات على النسق التالي:*

*إذا كان التثليث إعلاناً، فمن أين أتى التفصيل.؟ وما هو دليل هذا التفصيل نقلاً وعقلاً.؟ ومن هو الذي قال به أول مرة.؟ ومن الذي استدل به.؟ وما هي درجة صحة هذا الدليل.؟ ثم هل كان صاحب هذا الدليل أول مرة نبياً مرسلاً أم شخصاً عادياً.؟ ثم إن كان نبياً فمن هو.؟ وما الدليل على نبوته.؟ بل ما الدليل على صدق نبوته وادعاءه أن تفصيل التثليث يكون على نسق ما شرحتموه.؟ وإن كان شخصاً عادياً، فهل مدعى التثليث كما شرحتموه اجتهاد منه أم إلهام.؟ فإن كان اجتهاداً ما هو دليل صحة هذا الاجتهاد.؟ وإن كان الهاماً ما الدليل على الإلهام.؟ وهل ادعى صاحب الإلهام المزعوم أنه ملهماً.؟ بل ما درجة وثاقة صاحب الدعوى في الأصل,؟ ومن يشهد له بوثاقته.؟ وإلى أي حد يوجب شهادة الغير له يقيناً ثبوتياً وإقراراً بالإلهامية.؟*


*مع مراعاة أننا قلنا بأن الأصول الاعتقادية ( كالتوحيد، والتثليث ) من الأمور التي ينبغي لها قطع اليقين كي يكون مدار الحجية بين العبد وربه ما فيه إبراء للذمة، فوجه المفارقة أن التوحيد له عشرات بل مئات الأدلة النقلية التي يؤمن المسلم استناداً على حجية القرآن بأنها أدلة توجب قطع اليقين فهي حجة بينه وبين ربه.*

*فأين هذا من مدعى المسيحية بالتثليث والحجية اليقينة القاطعة مفقودة في الدليل النقلي لديها.؟ بلحاظ أن أهم دليلين أو ثلاثة على جواز التثليث يحملون تأويلات وتفسيرات عديدة أخرى إلى جانب التثليث كما هو عليه في المسيحية زماننا الحاضر.؟*



*ثالثاً:*

*فصلنا القول وحاولنا تسهيل الفرق بين مصطلحين ( سقف المعرفة العقلية ) ( مناقضة البديهة العقلية )، وقلنا بأن بعض الأمور الميتافيزيقية إن لم نقل جلها وكلها مما لا يصل إليه سقف العقل، بالتالي أمر تعريفه مناط بالمعرفة الدينية ( القرآن، العهد الجديد، العهد القديم ), مثال الاستواء لهو على مثل هذا النسق والشاكلة.*

*بينما تطبيق ذلك على التثليث لا يجوز، كون التثليث يتناقض مع العقل لا يتجاوز سقفه لنقول بأن التثليث مما لا يصل إلى كنه إدراكه العقل، فقلنا أن مفهوم التثليث وشرحه شبيه بادعاء أن الاثنين أكبر من الأربعة.*

*ومفهوم على هذا النسق يتعارض وبشكل فاضح مع بديهة العقل*

*فأنى لثلاثة موجودات مسقلة تتمتع بكامل الخاصية الإلهية بانفراد تام، ومن ثم يكون هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد.؟*


*وعليه نعود ندور في الدائرة المفرغة كون الموضوع خلاصته نقطتين أساسيتين:*

*1- لا دليل يقيني قطعي يحرز من خلاله المتدين المسيحي صدق مدعى التثليث عن طريق النقل ( الكتاب المقدس )*


*2- التثليث من المفاهيم التي تتعارض وبشكل صريح مع بداهة العقل، وقد سبق للأخ العزيز فادي الإشارة إلى ذلك وإن كان بطريقة خفية لما تفضل به في قوله:*

*( قد يكون هذا غريباً بعض الشيء على العقل البشري، وليس موجوداً بالفعل في عالم البشر )*



*تقبل تحياتي، ولك خالص دعائي*
*أبومالك الموسوي*


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مش عارف انت بتكرر ليه و بتعيد نفس الكلام و انا عايز اكمل الحوار معك بصفة محاور عادى بدون تدخل الاشراف

قلنا مائة مرة الاقانيم هى صفات امتازت بالكينونة الحقيقة لجوهر واحد اى ان الوججود و الكلمة و الحياة هم صفات امتازوا بالوجود الحقيقى لجوهر واحد

قلتلك هذا غير موجود فى عالم البشر و لأن طبيعة البشر ليست من طبيعة الاله

الاعلان موجود فى الكتاب المقدس التفصيل اجتهد الاباء الاوليين فيه و لكن حتى ان لم يجتهدوا فوجود الاعلان فى الكتاب المقدس ينقض الادعاء بعدم وجود الثالوث حتى و ان لم يفهم عقلك قكما فهمت الاستواء يمكنك ان تفهم الثالوث و كما يفهم السنة اهتزاز عرش الرحمن عند موت كعب بن معاذ يمكنهم فهم الثالوث

راجع مشاركاتى و ان كان عندك جديد اتنا به


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*الأخ العزيز ( فادي )*​ 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*لا أدري صراحة الحال بأي طريقة أخوض هذا الحوار معك، ويا حبذا لو تعين لنا أحد الإخوة ممن لهم التفرغ التام والمقدرة بدل الدوران في دائرة مفرغة هداك الله، فقد قلنا وكررنا أن واقع الحال يحكم بوجود فرق واضح بين حقيقية استحالة التثليث عقلاً، وبين ما لا يستطيع العقل إدراكه.*​ 
*إذ هما معيارين مختلفين تماماً، ناقشنا على ضوئهما واقع مفهوم التثليث وأثبتنا ببداهة العقل اندراج المفهوم ضمن معيار مخالفة العقل، بلحاظ أن لا أحد من الإخوة حتى الآن أتى بنقض ما ادعيناه,*​ 
*مع العلم أننا أتينا بشروح تبسيطية وأدلة عقلية، إضافة إلى مناقشتنا لجمع من الأمثلة والمفاهيم التي طرحها الأخ فادي والأخ العزيز ماي روك، ومع ذلك يأبى الأخ فادي إلا وأن يكرر تعريفاً هدمنا أساسه ونقضنا بنيانه من جهة استحالة أن تكون الصفات موجودات حقيقية ولن أعيد ما كررته، لأني افترض سكوت ما تطرقنا عجزاً على رده ونقضه، وسكوت الأخ في الأصل متأرجح بين أمرين:*​ 

*1- **إما السكوت دليل العجر على الإيتان بما ينقض ما نقضنا به تعريف التثليث.*​ 

*2- **أو أن يكون السكوت إقرار واعتراف باستحالة جواز التثليث عقلاً، وقد ذكرنا وجه الفرق بين عدم الإدراك العقلاني لها والتناقض العقلاني لها، وزعمنا أن الثاني هو الصحيح ( التناقض العقلي لها ).*​ 

*وعليه تضل القضية عندي مفتوحة الجانب لعدم وجود رد عقلاني لما طرحناه من نقض لعقيدة التثليث من طرق متعددة ذكرناها في المقالات السابقة.*​ 

*ختاماً أقول إن مفهوم التثليث بحسب التعريف الوارد من قبل الإخوة الأعزاء جاء على النسق الآتي:*​ 
*طبيعة الإله تتكون من ثلاثة أقانيم ( وهي ليست صفات قطعاً كما ادعينا ولم يستطع أحد نقض ادعاءنا ) متساوية في الجوهر هي ( الأب، الإبن، روح القدس ) ( ونأتي للشرح والتبسيط مرة أخرى.! ) فقالوا وزعموا أن هذه الطبائع في الأصل من جوهر واحد وعليه فالكل ( واحد )، بلحاظ أن كل واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة يتمتع بتشخص وجودي مستقل عن الآخر ( كينونة مستقلة، ووجوب وجودي مستقل، وخالقية مستقلة ) ومع ذلك فإن هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد.!*​ 

*وهذا الكلام يوجب مفهوماً على صورتين لا أكثر، ونتحدى أي شخص في هذا الوجود أن يأتينا بصورة أخرى مفهومة من التعريف أعلاه:*​ 
*1- **فإما أن تكون هذه الأقانيم موجودة بوجود واحد، فيكون ( الله ) في الأصل مركب من هؤلاء الثلاثة، تكون النتيجة تركيب الإله، وهذا القول لا يصح.*​ 
*2- **أو أن يكون كل واحد من هؤلاء إله كامل مستقل بذاته متشخص بكينونته، وهذا تعدد في الذات الإلهية وهو شرك محض لا يصح.*​ 
*عليه النتيجة واحد من ثلاثة:*​ 
*1- **فإما أن يكون الإله فوق العقل فيراه محالاً ممتنعاً مستلزماً للمحال.!*​ 

*2- **أو يكون الإله مركباً، فلا يكون واجب الوجود، ولا إلهاً ولا أزلياً ولا قديماً.!*​ 

*3- **أو أن الآلهة متعددة.!*​ 

*فإذا قلنا بحسب ما يدعي الأخ فادي أن ( التثليث ) مما لا يوجد في عالم البشر، وقد جاء الكتاب المقدس ليعلنه للناس ويشكف الغطاء عن حقيقية مجهولة، وبالتالي علينا الإيمان به، في هذه الحالة فإنه ملزم بما يلي:*​ 

*1- **أن يوضح ماهية هذه الأقانيم ومرادهم بها والدليل عليها، لكي يصح ادعاء عدم امتناعه عند العقل.*​ 

*2- **أن يبين وبالدليل القطعي اليقيني أن الوارد في الكتاب المقدس لهو دليل قطعي يقيني ثبوتي لا مجال لمناقشته وهو صريح في قوله بأن الطبيعة الإلهية في الأصل على نسق ثالوث أقنومي. دون الاستناد إلى التعليلات الواهمة والتخمينات الباردة مما لا يكون فيه شيء يضاد العقل.*​ 


والله الموفق
أبومالك الموسوي​


----------



## Fadie (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الأخ العزيز ( فادي )*
> ...


مادمت لا تريد ان تفهم التفصيل الناتج من فهم العلاقة بين الاب و الابن و الروح القدس فى العهد الجديد بأكمله فسأقول لك الوحى قال لنا ان الله ثالوث فى جوهر واحد لا اكثر ولا اقل
فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

انتهى​


----------



## أبومالك الموسوي (8 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ العزيز فادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

امتناعك عن نقض ما تفضلنا به دليل عدم المماثلة في الرد والنقض، ولعله راجع إلى العجر، وعلى أي حال فإن دليل نقضنا لنظرية التثليث قائمة لمخالفتها بداهة العقل ما لم يتفضل أحد الإخوة بالرد ونقض ما سطرته أيادينا.

أما بخصوص ما تفضلت به من نقلك للنص من إنجيل متى، فأنا أدعي وأزعم أن النص المذكور لا دلالة فيه على أقنومية وتشخص المذكورين على هيئة وصفة ذات واجبة في ثلاثة أقانيم. بل وأزيد فأقول بأن التفسير الدلالي والتأويلي للنص المذكور يحمل معاني وتأويلات عديدة تناهز العشرة.

وسوف احتفظ بحقي في ذكر المعاني والتأويلات إلى الوقت المناسب، عندما يثبت للقارئ الكريم أن المعيارية التي يطبقها الإخوة المسيحيين حفظهم الله في فهم طبيعة العلاقة بين الثلاثة في النص المذكور مؤداه إلى تأليه موجودات عديدة وكثيرة ورد ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس.

ختاماً تقبل تحياتي، وليضل الموضوع قائماً في انتظار أحد من الإخوة الكرام لينقض ما تفضلنا به من مخالفة التثليث للبديهة العقلية


والله الموفق
أبومالك الموسوي


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

لا تعليق

دائما ما احب ان اترك الحكم للقارىء او المستمع فلنترك الحكم للقارىء الحكيم


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

الثالوث الاقدس يا ابا مالك واضح التفسير بس انت ما عبتفتح ذهنك 
 اريد انا اعطيك تفسير اسهل اذا كان لديك برتقالة وقسمتها الى ثلاثة حزوز ماذا تسمي كل حز لوحده
 كل حز لوحده فهو برتقالة
وازا جمعت الحزوز ونظرت اليها فستراها برتقالة ايضا
انا اسف على هاذا التشبه 
ولكن لم اجد ابسط من هاذا التشبيه من اجل تقريب الفكرة لرأس ابو مالك صديقنا وشكرا
 والله يفتح زهنك يا ابو مالك


----------



## انت الفادي (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

سلام المسيح مع الجميع

يا اخوتي الاخ ابو مالك عمال يغير في تفسيراتكم بكلمات منمقة حتي تناسب اسلوبه في عرض الموضوع
فمن الملاحظ من ردودكم عليه انكم تقولن ان الاقانيم جوهر واحد و زات واحد...
و هو يلوي في الكلام بحيث يوحي للقارئ بأنكم اتفقتم معه علي ان الثالوث ثلاثة ذوات  في جوهر واحد..
هل لاحظتو الفرق في الكلمة؟؟؟؟
ردودكم بأمانة المسيح جميلة جميلة جدا و ربنا يبارك حياتكم..
لكن رجاء مراجعة مشاركاته كلها و بالاخص نقله لاقوالكم او تفسيره لاقوالك.. ففيه تلاعب في الالفاظ.


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

شكرا يا اخ فادي


----------



## maarttina (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



> امتناعك عن نقض ما تفضلنا به دليل عدم المماثلة في الرد والنقض، ولعله راجع إلى العجر، وعلى أي حال فإن دليل نقضنا لنظرية التثليث قائمة لمخالفتها بداهة العقل ما لم يتفضل أحد الإخوة بالرد ونقض ما سطرته أيادينا.


علي فكرة عاوزه اقولك حاجة مهمة اعتقد انك تتفق معايا فيها ان مش كل حاجة بيعملها الخالق باداهة العقل بتستوعبها  والا فجاوبني الله عارف ان ادم هيخطئ ليه خلقه 
انا عارفه انه ممنوع الدخول في الاسلاميات بس هو سؤال من فضلك اذا بداهة عقلك لا تستوعب التثليث فهل هي تستوعب استواء الله علي عرش ؟
ايه بأه هي ماهية هذا العرش من حيث الكم والكيف هو مش الله غير محدود ازاي تحده بعرش ده كمان بداهة العقل بترفضها ولا ايه؟؟؟


----------



## شالنجر2 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

ياروك لا ادري ما السبب حول عدم فتح حتي حور ثنائي؟؟؟؟
انا احب ان ابدا موضوعي من اوله الي اخره ولا اكمل وراء احد ولا ابني افكاري علي كلام صاحب الموضوع
لذلك اعذرني سنكمل من حيث توقفنا في موضوعنا السابق
قد قلت لي ان:
الابن=الله
الاب=الله
الروح القدس=الله
لكن :
الابن لا=الاب لا=الروح القدس (( وهكذا))
وابديت قبولك لهذا الشكل الذي يوضح التثليث وهو:







واريد منك ان تتفضل مشكورا ان تشرح لنا كيف ذلك؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

عندما يريد المسلم ان يجادل.. لا يحدث اكثر من انه يظهر نوع من الغباء..  ولا يدري ان هذا يهينه عندما قدم نفسه كأنسان غبي.

دعنا اولا نناقش المثلث الي انت وضعته..
لدينا هنا مثلث متساوي الاضلاع
مكون من الزاوية أ و الزاوية ب و الزواية جـ

مشاهدة المرفق 751

فنجد من هذا الرسم ان الزاوية أ= الزاوية ب = الزاوية جـ

هل نتفق حتي الان؟؟ لان المثلث متساوي الاضلاع اذن تتساوي الزواية ايضا.
و بالرغم من ان الزواية الثلاثة متساويين فيأتي السؤال هنا...
هل الزاوية أ هي الزاوية ب هي الزاوية جـ ؟؟؟؟
نحن لا نتكلم الان عن التساوي عزيزي لاننا اثبتا مسبقا ان الثلاث زواية متساويين.. و لكننا نتكلم الان عن الزواية نفسها.. فهل (بحسب الرسم ) الزواية أ هي الزواية ب ؟؟؟
لو كانت اجابتك ان الزواية أ هي الزاوية ب اذن اسمح لي ان اقول لك اما انك لا تفهم في الهندسة او انك تكابر.. و لو قلت لي ان الزواية أ ليست هي الزواية ب اذن فما الشئ الذي لم يتضح لك في المثال اصلا؟؟ لماذا القيت السؤال من اصل اذا كنت انت تعرف الاجابة عليه؟؟
دعنا نوضح المثال بطريقة اخري..
انت انسان (من المفروض ) مكون من جسد و عقل و روح... فهل عقلك هو جسد؟؟؟ بالرغم من انك انت انت نفس الشخص..
و هل جسد هو روحك؟؟؟ بالرغم من انك انت انت نفس الشخص..
فأذا قلت لي ان عقلك ليس هو جسدك ليس هو روحك.. و لكن الثلاثة هم انت ليس شخصا اخر.. فلماذا يصعب عليك فهم عقيدة التثليث؟؟؟
هل هو معاندة من طرفك ام انك تفهم و تريد فقط ان تجادل؟؟


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



شالنجر2 قال:


> ياروك لا ادري ما السبب حول عدم فتح حتي حور ثنائي؟؟؟؟
> انا احب ان ابدا موضوعي من اوله الي اخره ولا اكمل وراء احد ولا ابني افكاري علي كلام صاحب الموضوع
> لذلك اعذرني سنكمل من حيث توقفنا في موضوعنا السابق
> قد قلت لي ان:
> ...


 
الموضوع ليس لما تحب انت
اولا انا قولت لك ان
الاب هو الله
الأبن هو الله
الروح القدس هو الله

بمعنى ان
الوجود الألهي هو الله
الكلمة هو الله
الروح هو الله

فالله له وجود و هو ناطق لكلمته و له روح
فوجوده ليس كلمته و ليس روحه, لكن كل من وجوده و كلمته و روحه لها الجوهر الألهي الواحد

فهمت ولا نعيد؟


----------



## Basilius (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

تكرار X تكرار 
اتكلمنا في النقطة دي كتير 
اقرا موضوع حول الثالوث للاستاذ روك


----------



## شالنجر2 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



> عندما يريد المسلم ان يجادل.. لا يحدث اكثر من انه يظهر نوع من الغباء.. ولا يدري ان هذا يهينه عندما قدم نفسه كأنسان غبي.



لا تعليق
عذرا اخ انت الفادي لن ارد علي مشاركتك لانك لم تحترمني ولن ارد علي اي مشاركة بها سب


----------



## شالنجر2 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



> اولا انا قولت لك ان
> الاب هو الله
> الأبن هو الله
> الروح القدس هو الله
> ...



ياسيد روك ارجو منك الهدوء
نفترض انك تدعو شخص ما الي دينك فيجب ان يفهم تلك العقيدة ليدخله عن اقتناع
اذا فيجب ان يفكر بعقله ولا يعطله.... اليس كذلك؟؟؟
اذا لنتناقش بالعقل وفهمني
انت قلت في المشاركة ان:
الاب=الله 
الابن=الله
الروح القدس=الله
لكن:
الابن لا=الاب لا= الروح القدس ....... وهكذا
دعنا الان نتناقش بالعقل والمنطق
لنجعل الامر شبيها بمعادلة رياضية:
بما ان:
الاب=الله
الابن=الله
الروح القدس=الله
اذا ونتيجة لما سبق فان:
الاب=الابن=الروح القدس.....
ستقول لي كلامك خاطئ تماما...ساقول لك ان كان كلامي خاطئا وهو مبني علي قاعدة رياضية منطقية فيجب ان تفهمني وتشرح لي
ارجو ان يكون سعة صدر من جانبكم لاتعلم منكم فانتم بمثابة دعاة لدينكم 
وادعوكم للتخلق باخلاق يسوع وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس


----------



## شالنجر2 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

وها هو الشكل الذي وافقت علي انه يشرح التثليث


----------



## انت الفادي (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



شالنجر2 قال:


> لا تعليق
> عذرا اخ انت الفادي لن ارد علي مشاركتك لانك لم تحترمني ولن ارد علي اي مشاركة بها سب



عزيزي.. انا لم اشتمك و لم اسبك.. بل كل ما فعلته هو ان اوضحت لك و للقارئ المظهر الذي تظهر نفسك انت فيه امام القارئين.

و امتناعك عن الرد علي ما كتبته لك هو اكبر دليل علي الهدف الاساسي لطرحك للسؤال.
فلو كان طرحك للسؤال هو من اجل الفهم و الاستفسار لكانت مشاركتي و مشاركات احبائي في المنتدي عليك هي ردا مقنعا لك و فيه توضيح لكل ما خفي عليك..
 اما امتناعك عن الفهم فهذا يوضح لنا انك لا ترغب في الفهم بل تبحث عن جدال من اجل الجدال فقط لا اكثر.

اليك الرسم مرة اخري





هذا مثلث متساوي الاضلاع و بالعودة الي مشاركتي السابقة لن يبقي لك اي حجة بعد في تساؤلك.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

*+ يؤكد الكتاب المقدس بروعة ووضوح تعاليمه المقدسة عن الله الواحد..*

*+الفرق أن البعض ينادي بوحدانية صماء ... أي وحدانية مجردة ... بينما أكد الله وحدانيته العاقلة الحية في الكتاب المقدس.*
*نستطيع أن نختصر عقيدة الثالوث في ثلاث عبارات بسيطة .. أن الله موجود بذاته ... وهذا الإله الموجود بذاته هو ناطق بعقله ... وهذا الإله الموجود بذاته والناطق بعقله هو حي بروحه القدوس ...*


*+ولتوضيح هذه الواحدانية غير الصماء .. الوحدانية العاقلة الحية ... نقدم مثل الشمس.*
*فالشمس مثلاً هي شمس واحدة .. ولكنها ليست واحدة صماء ميتة؛ مع أنها جماد .. وإنما الشمس واحد فيه حركة قائمة بقيامه .. ما معنى هذا ؟ يعني أن الشمس منذ أن خُلِقت وأوجدت في هذه الحياة كانت فيها هذه الحركة الداخلية ... فالشمس الواحدة فيها ذات وهو كتلة الشمس؛ أو ما نسميه قرص الشمس؛ وهذه الشمس تولد النور وتنبثق منها الحرارة ... ولكن رغم ذلك هي الشمس الواحدة بالرغم من هذا الثالوث الذي فيها ... طبعاً مع الفارق في التشبيه ... إشرح مثل الشمس.*

*+الله العاقل الحي. ... نريد أن نوضح من خلال مثل الشمس أن الوحدانية لا تتعارض مع الثالوث ...*
*فأنت واحد ولكنك ثالوث أيضاً .. فيك الروح والنفس والجسد .. وأنت ليس ثلاث بشر وإنما إنسان واحد.*
*إذن فالواقع يثبت وبأمثلة كثيرة جداً أن الواحد الحي لا يمكن أن يكون واحد أصم لا حركة فيه. وأن لا تعارض بين الواحدانية والثالوث أو تعدد الصفات الذاتية.*

*ولاحظوا: نحن لا نتكلم عن إله مركب من ثلاث أشياء ... وإنما نتكلم عن إتحاد فالله الواحد هو واحد مثلث الأقانيم؛ في إتحاد تام وكامل ومطلق لا يمكن الفصل بينم ... تماماً مثل أشعة الشمس التي لا يمكن أن تفصل عنها الحرارة؛ وفي ذات الوقت لا تستطيع أن تفصلهما – الضوء والحرارة – عن قرصها*


----------



## شالنجر2 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

ياسيد انت الفادي ساجيبك حتي لا تقول اني تهربت
انت تقول:



> دعنا اولا نناقش المثلث الي انت وضعته..
> لدينا هنا مثلث متساوي الاضلاع
> مكون من الزاوية أ و الزاوية ب و الزواية جـ
> 
> ...



الشكل هو ليس شكل مثلث فحسب فالمثلث به اربعة دوائر :
دائرة تمثل الاب واخري تمثل الابن واخري تمثل الروح القدس واخري في الوسط تمثل الله...
فانا لم اقصد شرح التثليث بشكل المثلث ابدا
ولكن لنطبق ما قلته انت
الزاوية(أ)=الزاوية(ب)=الزاوية(ج)
والزاوية (أ) ليست هي الزاوية(ب) ليست هي الزاوية (ج)
لكن هل الزاوية(أ) مثلا = المثلث........لا بالطبع 
وناتي الي المثال الاخر:



> دعنا نوضح المثال بطريقة اخري..
> انت انسان (من المفروض ) مكون من جسد و عقل و روح... فهل عقلك هو جسد؟؟؟ بالرغم من انك انت انت نفس الشخص..
> و هل جسد هو روحك؟؟؟ بالرغم من انك انت انت نفس الشخص..
> فأذا قلت لي ان عقلك ليس هو جسدك ليس هو روحك.. و لكن الثلاثة هم انت ليس شخصا اخر.. فلماذا يصعب عليك فهم عقيدة التثليث؟؟؟



سنطبق ايضا هذا المثال علي الشكل السابق
انظر الي الشكل التالي:





اذا يتضح ان هذا المثال لا يفسر التثليث بل يناقضه
في انتظار ردك




> هل هو معاندة من طرفك ام انك تفهم و تريد فقط ان تجادل؟؟


صدقني يااخي لا عناد ولا جدال انما مناقشة بالعقل والمنطق


----------



## Basilius (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

*ملحوظة *

*اذا كنا سنخضع الثالوث او الطبيعة الالهية للنظريات الفرضية الرياضية و الفيزيائية المادية *
*فاقول لا داعي للمناقشة ابدا *

*عموما مناقضة المسلم للثالوث هي في ان الاسلام لم يقول بةو ان الاسلام خالي من اللاهوت كل ما وصفة عن الالة هو صفات فعلية فقط ليس لها كيان مخصص  صفات ذات للفعل الالهي ولا يعلم عن الذات الالهية اساسا شيئا و عندما ذكرت المسيحية جزءا من هذا و بمبدا ان الاسلام خالي منة تمت مهاجمتة .. و بذلك فهي عقيدة غير صحيحة *
*اذا كان هذا هو الهدف فهنيئا لك بة وهنيئا للاسلام و الله اكبر و لله الحمد *

*الامثال المادية التقريبية فقط هي للتقريب و ليس لتبيان حقيقة بعينها حول الطبيعة الالهية *

*فاذا كنت تعتبر الاقانيم كاجزاء فحالك انت وحدك فقط *
*اذا كنت تعاملها بالفيزياء و الرياضة فحالك انت وحدك ايضا *
*اذا كنت تعاملها كتركيب و تجميع فحالك انت ايضا *

*عندما نقول اقنوم فنحن نقصد اصطلاح يوصف صفة معينة و لكنها ليست كاي صفة فهي في عين الذات نفسها و هي تعتبر الذات نفسها هذة الصفة لا تتجزا عن مثيلاتها ولا تنفصل و مع ذلك لا نؤمن انها اتحدت اولا لكي لا تنفصل فالله لا تركيب و لا اتحاد فية فهو واحد وحيد فريد *

*ونقول مرة اخرى *

*طبيعة الهية واحدة وحيدة فريدة 
هذة الطبيعة تتسم بصفات فعلية عادية يتصف بها ذات فعلها او عرفها الانسان من خلال تعامل الطبيعة الالهية معة مثل العدل و الرحمة و الحكمة و العلم .. كلها صفات غير مادية و غير ملموسة و غير موجودة كشى لة كيان 
و تتسم ايضا بصفات عين هذة الطبيعة ذاتها التي هي عين كيانها و هي الوجود الكينوني (( لة كيان هو كيان الله نفسة فالله وجودة في كينونتةالموجودة حقا فهو موجود و هنا ليست كالصفات الفعلية كالرحمة و العدل بل انها عين الذات الالهية من ناحية وجودها الكينوني و تتصف بكل الصفات الفعلية التي يتسم بها فعل الالة لانها هي الله في كينونتة ... فالوجود الكينوني الالهي هو نفسة الله الموجود 
و تطبيقا و بنفس النهج على العقل الالهي الناطق فهو في عين ذاتة الله العاقل في نطقة فالكلمة الالهية المنطوقة في عين الذات الالهية فالله عاقل بنطقة و يتسم هذا النطق العاقل او العقل الناطق بكل الصفات الفعلية العادية فهو رحيم و عادل و قوي و حكيم و خالق فهو الله العاقل 
و ايضا بنفس النهج على الروح الالهية فهي غير مادية نعم و لكنها موجودة و لها كينونة هي ذات كينونة الله فروح الله هو نفسة الله الحي و تتسم الروح الالهية بكل الصفات الفعلية من رحمة و محبة و عدل و حكمة الخ 
هذة الصفات الثلاثة القائمة في عين الذات نفسها و التي هي في جوهرها االلة نفسة استحقت ان تكون اقانيما 
الله واحد في جوهرة مثلث في صفاتة الذاتية التي هي عين ذاتة نفسها و هي نفسة (الله ) في الجوهر و الطبيعة 
اصطلاح الاقنومية لا يطلق للتجزئة ابدا بل لتعبير عن صفة او اقنوم بمعنى اصح في عين الذات هي نفسها قائمة قيام الذات الالهية في وجودها و عقلها و روحها لا تجزئي ولا انفصال و لاتركيب بل هو الله ذاتة 
عندما نطلق لفظ الاقنوم هو للتعبير عن جانب الصفة الالهيةالثبوتية الاساسية ذاتها فقط من حيث هذة الصفة و كما قلنا انها هي الله ذاتة في جوهرة 
فالوجود الالهي هو نفسة الله الموجود و هو ليس كاي صفة فعلية عادية مثل العلم او القدرة و الا فالله غير موجود لان مثل هذة الصفات ليس لها كينونة بل صفات تطلق على فعل و الفعل ايضا في حد ذاتة ليس لة كينونة 
العقل الالهي هو نفسة الله العاقل في عين ذاتة و ليس كاي صفة فعلية و الا فهذة الروح الموجودة الالهية غير عاقلة و نعيد انها ليست كمثل الصفات الفعلية الاخري بل هي عين الذات الالهية نفسها في كينونتها 
و بالمثل الروح الاهية او روح الله هو نفسة الله الحي و هذة ليست كمثل الصفات الفعلية العادية و الا فالله ليس حيا لانة كما قلنا من قبل الصفات الفعلية ليست لها كينونة ولا وجود ابدا بل تطلق على تصرف معين اذن فليس موجودا فهي عين الذات الالهية قائم عليها عين الذات فهي في جوهرها الله الحي 
*

*اي مثل هو للتقريب فقط *
*و مثل المثلث الللذي قالة الاخ انت الفادي مساحة المثلث نفسها او لو افترضنا انة من الذهب هذة ترمز للطبيعة الالهية فراس المثلث هي ذهبا و هي ذات الطبيعة الذهبية نفسها *

*وكل هذا للتقريب *

*ملحوظة  اذا كنت انت الشخص اللذي تمت محاورتة قبلا في الثالوث في موضوع الاستاذ روك فساغلق الموضوع *


----------



## جورج مايكل (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

سلام المسيح معكم
الاخ شالنجر2 يقول:





> الابن لا=الاب لا= الروح القدس ....... وهكذا


وهذا خطأ كبير والصواب هو ان 
الاب = الابن =الروح القدس 
ولكن الاب ليس هو الابن وليس هو الروح القدس كما ذكر الاخوة عن المثلث ان أ ليس هى ب ليس هى ج
وكما قالوا الاب هو الله والابن هو الله والروح القدس هو الله 
ونرجع الى الايات التى وردت فى الانجيل 
الاب يساوى الابن 
فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان *مهما* عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك (يو  5 :  19)
لانه كما ان الاب يقيم الاموات و يحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء (يو  5 :  21)
الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال (يو  14 :  10)
لانه كما ان الاب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته (يو  5 :  26)
انا و الاب واحد (يو  10 :  30)

قال له فيلبس يا سيد ارنا الاب و كفانا (يو  14 :  8)
قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب (يو  14 :  9)
الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال (يو  14 :  10)
صدقوني اني في الاب و الاب في و الا فصدقوني لسبب الاعمال نفسها (يو  14 :  11)

كما ان الاخ تشالنجر قال فى الصورة التى أوردها عن الانسان كمثال  ان الجسد ليس هو الانسن وان الروح ليس هو الانسان وان النفس ليست هى الانسان وهذا خطأ
فعندما يموت الانسان (ونأخذ مثلا الكاتب الراحل نجيب محفوظ)
عندما مات الاستاذ نجيب محفوظ من دفن فى القبر أليس هو نجيب محفوظ وأقاربه يزورونه فى قبره اذا الجسد هو نجيب محفوظ هو الانسان والروح عند الله هو نجيب محفوظ والنفس التى ماتت اليست هى نفس نجيب محفوظ 
فالروح هو الانسان  والجسد هو الانسان والنفس هى الانسان
ولكن النفس ليست هى الجسد وليست هى الروح 
وقد أوردنا الانسان كمثل لأن الانسان على صورة الله ومثاله 
وسأورد الان مثالا(مجرد مثل للتقريب لأن الله ليس كمثله شئ) أخر مختلفا عن الثالوث 
سنفترض ان شخصا يدعى حسن فيدعونه زملاؤه ب (حسن )
حسن يعمل مديرا فى بنك فيدعونه سيادة (المدير)
حسن هذا انجب ابنا اسماه على  فيدعونه أهله ب(أبو على  )
اذن حسن هو ذاته سيادة المدير هو ذاته أبو على 
اذن هم ثلاثة أسماء لشخص واحد ولا يستطيع ايا من كان ان يقول انهم ثلاثه أشخاص 
ولكن ليس كل شخص أسمه حسن يكون هو أبو على أو سيادة المدير الا اذا كان له نفس الصفات تماما 

وبما انه لا يمكن ان يتصف بصفات الاب غير الابن والاب هو الله بذلك يكون الابن هو الله والروح القدس هو الله 

وفى النهايه أقول ان المسلم يفهم هذه الامثله التى نقولها ولكنه يبحث عن طريق لنقضها حتى يثبت ان ديننا على باطل فهو يورد لك أوجه لا تتشابه مثل بين الانسان والله أو الشمس أو المثلث والله  ولا يدرك ان هدفنا من المثل هو شرح فكرة الثالوث فقط وليس المشابهه بين هذا وذاك ففى الاصل ان الله ليس من يشبهه فى الكون كله 
ولكن هو يريد ان نحضر له الله ذاته ونضعه أمامه ونشرحه حتى يقول اقتنعت


----------



## انت الفادي (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



شالنجر2 قال:


> ياسيد انت الفادي ساجيبك حتي لا تقول اني تهربت
> انت تقول:
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه عزيزي تشالنجر2
صدقني دمك خفيف.. و هذا ليس استهزاء بك.. لكن لاني ضحكت فعلا من تصورك للوضع.. فأنت دون ان تدري نفيت انك انسان واحد.. بل و اعتقدت او اظهرت بكلامك ان جسدك ليس هو انت و روحك ليس هي انت و عقلك ليس هو انت..
اي بأختصار انت قمت بأثبات انك ثلاث اشخاص مختلفين.. فعقلك يمكن ان يذهب الي المدرسة و جسدك يرقد مسترخيا في السرير و روحك تبحث عن اي شئ تشغل نفسها به.
هههههههههههههههههههه..
حتي اوضح لك كلامك الذي انت تقوله.. اليك هذه الصورة التي توضح او تعكس الصورة التي انت تتكلم بها.





فهذا هو كلامك ..
لانه من المفروض ان كل هذا المثلث يمثل تشالنجر.. و الذي يتكون من جسد و روح و عقل..
 و نجد انك تقول ان جسد تشالنجر ليس هو تشالنجر.. اذن فهو فرد مختلف عن تشالنجر.. و بالتالي يمكن ان يكون تشالنجر في مكان و جسده في مكان.
ثت قلت ان عقل تشالنجر ليس هو تشالنجر..و بالتالي فهو ايضا شخص مختلف عنك و بالتالي يمكن ان تكون انت مسترخيا مع جسد (اي انت في سرير و جسدك في سرير اخر لانك قلت ان جسدك ليس هو انت) و عقلك يذهب الي المدرسة للاستفادة.
ثم قلت ان روحك ليست هي تشالنجر اذن بالتالي فهي شخص مختلف عنك و بالتالي يمكن ان تكون انت راقدا علي السرير بجوار جسدك في حين ان عقلك في المدرسة يدرس و روحك هائمة بلا شغلة تشغلها.

هههههههههههههههه...
هذا ما قمت انت بقوله عزيزي..
مع ان الامر بغاية البساطة و لا يحتاج لاكثر من الصدق مع النفس.. الا اننا نجدك تجادل و تجادل.. ليس هذا فقط بل و ستعد ان تنفي وجودك اصلا فقط لمجرد نقض فكرة الثالوث.

هههههههههههه... الله يسامحك.. بجد انا قاعد اضحك لغاية دلوقتي علي كلامك.. او بالاصح علي تصورك


اخوتي الاحبة... صدقوني الاخ تشانجر يفهم ما نقوله و دليل علي ذلك نقضه للفكرة بهذه الطريقة التي نفي وجوده اصلا دون ان يدري. فذلك يوضح لي مدي رغبة تشالنجر في نقض موضوع الثالوث بكل الواسئل و ليس عدم فهم منه بل هو يفهم جيدا عن ماذا نحن نتكلم..
 ثم هناك قضية اخري و هي لو سلم هو بما نقوله نحن ( و هذا ما يفعله هو في قرارة نفسه) فلن يجد امامه اي خيار سوي ان ينقض الاسلام و محمد و اله محمد.. و لذلك نجده يتصلب في تفكيره مدعيا انه يستخدم العقلانية و لكن في الواقع هو يناقض العقلانية..
 و ابسط دليل هو نقضه لكون جسده و عقله و روحه هم هم تشالنجر.


----------



## انت الفادي (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

اخ .. نسيت اناقش النقطة هذه من كلامك:


> الزاوية(أ)=الزاوية(ب)=الزاوية(ج)
> والزاوية (أ) ليست هي الزاوية(ب) ليست هي الزاوية (ج)
> لكن هل الزاوية(أ) مثلا = المثلث........لا بالطبع


من قال لك ان الزاوية (أ) لا = المثلث ؟؟؟
يجب ان تقول الزاوية (أ) تمثل المثلث كله في وسط المسألة الرياضية..
فنحن لدينا مثلث واحد فقط و هذا المثلث اسمه المثلث (س) فأذا تلكمت عن المثلث (س) فأنا اتكلم عن الزاوية (أ) و (ب) و (جـ) هل انت معي؟؟؟ عندما اقول ها هو المثلث (س) فأنا اقصد الثلاث زوايا التي هي هي المثلث كله.
هذه نقطة.
النقطة الثانية:
بما اننا جميعا متفقين انه هناك مثلث واحد فقط نعرفه كلنا و لا يوجد مثلث غيره... فعندما اتكلم عن الزاوية (أ)... فعن ماذا انا اتكلم؟؟؟؟ هل اتكلم عن المربع (خـ)؟؟؟؟ ام اتكلم عن المثلث (س) الذي احد زواياه هي الزاوية (أ)؟؟؟
اذن الزاوية (أ) او (ب) او (جـ) هي تمثل المثلث الواحد الذي نحن جميعنا نعرفه.. 

هل وصلت الفكرة؟؟؟؟ صدقني الفكرة ابسط من ما تتخيل.. و لكن ما يعقدها في عقلك هو تذكرك كلام القرأن انهم ثلاثة الهة.. و لكن لو طردت فكرة الثلاثة الهة هذه ستجد ان عقيدة التثليث هي عقيدة سهلة و منطقية جدا...


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

*اظن انا شرحت المعنى من مثل المثلث في مداخلتي*


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

*تم حذف المشاركة لاني شرحت موضوع التشبية و المثلث في مداخلتي* 
*و قلت ان الموضوع ليس راس او زاوية بل طبيعة*


----------



## شالنجر2 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



> فأنت دون ان تدري نفيت انك انسان واحد.. بل و اعتقدت او اظهرت بكلامك ان جسدك ليس هو انت و روحك ليس هي انت و عقلك ليس هو انت..
> اي بأختصار انت قمت بأثبات انك ثلاث اشخاص مختلفين.. فعقلك يمكن ان يذهب الي المدرسة و جسدك يرقد مسترخيا في السرير و روحك تبحث عن اي شئ تشغل نفسها به.
> هههههههههههههههههههه..
> حتي اوضح لك كلامك الذي انت تقوله.. اليك هذه الصورة التي توضح او تعكس الصورة التي انت تتكلم بها.
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
هل انا من ضربت هذا المثال ياسيد انت الفادي!!!!!
انا قمت فقط بتطبيق المثال الذي اعطيتنيه علي المثلث الاول فكانت النتيجة ثلاث اشخاص وليس شخص واحد... اليس كذلك؟؟؟



> اخوتي الاحبة... صدقوني الاخ تشانجر يفهم ما نقوله و دليل علي ذلك نقضه للفكرة بهذه الطريقة التي نفي وجوده اصلا دون ان يدري. فذلك يوضح لي مدي رغبة تشالنجر في نقض موضوع الثالوث بكل الواسئل و ليس عدم فهم منه بل هو يفهم جيدا عن ماذا نحن نتكلم..



اذا كان من السهل ان افهم التثليث ... فلماذا من الصعب عليكم تقديم شرح ومثال مطابق للتثليث؟؟؟
الستم انتم من اعترفتم بانه لا يوجد مثال مطابق؟؟؟ حتي ما ادعيتم الي الان انها امثلة تقريبية ثبت خطأها ونقضها لعقيدة التثليث...



> هههههههههههه... الله يسامحك.. بجد انا قاعد اضحك لغاية دلوقتي علي كلامك.. او بالاصح علي تصورك



هون عليك ياعزيزي.....



> اذن الزاوية (أ) او (ب) او (جـ) هي تمثل المثلث الواحد الذي نحن جميعنا نعرفه..



فعلا يااخي هذه هي النتيجة التي استنتجتها انت بنفسك من كلامك...
فالمثلث هو عبارة عن الزوايا الثلاث مجتمعة وكل زاوية تساوي الاخري لكن لكل واحدة وجود في المثلث... لكن الاشكال يتضح في ان
الزاوية(أ) مثلا ليست هي المثلث... وهكذا
لان المثلث هو نتاج اجتماع الثلاث زوايا
فماذا يحدث لو قلنا ان: الزاوية (أ) مثلا= المثلث.....ماذا سيقول عنا المهندسون يااخي؟؟؟



> ستجد ان عقيدة التثليث هي عقيدة سهلة و منطقية جدا...



منتظر ردك بالعقل والمنطق...


----------



## شالنجر2 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



> تم حذف المشاركة لاني شرحت موضوع التشبية و المثلث في مداخلتي
> و قلت ان الموضوع ليس راس او زاوية بل طبيعة



ساتناول شرحك في مشاركة منفصلة


----------



## شالنجر2 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

اترك المشاركات يااخي فانا ارد علي كل واحد واناقشه
وساناقش مشاركتك علي حدة


----------



## شالنجر2 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

تقول في مشاركتك:



> هذة الصفات الثلاثة القائمة في عين الذات نفسها و التي هي في جوهرها االلة نفسة استحقت ان تكون اقانيما



هل تري ان الاقانيم هي صفات؟؟؟؟

وباذن الله ساتابع تحليل ردك لكن ليس الان لظرف طارئ حدث الان
يتبع ان شاء الله......


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

*اقرا الجزء المقتبس مرة اخرى و ستعلم اذا كانت الاقانيم صفات فقط ام صفات امتازت بالاقنومية منذ الأزل او صفات فعلية عادية .*


----------



## انت الفادي (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



شالنجر2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هل انا من ضربت هذا المثال ياسيد انت الفادي!!!!!
> انا قمت فقط بتطبيق المثال الذي اعطيتنيه علي المثلث الاول فكانت النتيجة ثلاث اشخاص وليس شخص واحد... اليس كذلك؟؟؟
> 
> ...



الان فقط تأكدت انك تفهم و لكنك تسوق الهبل علي العبط لمجرد المجادلة..

هل تريد ان نثبت لك انك تفهم عقيدة التثليث التي شرحناها لك؟؟؟؟

اريد منك اجابة بنعم او لا.. و بعدها سنثبت لكل القراء هنا انك تفهم و لكنك تريد فقط ان تجادل.

بالمناسبة تعبير تسوق الهبل علي العبط لم اجد مرادف له اصف به الموقف فلا تعتبره اسائة.

*هل تريد ان نثبت لك وللقراء انك تفهم كلامنا جيدا و لكنك تظهر عكس ذلك؟؟؟
الاجابة من فضلك بنعم ام لا..

*


> اذا كان من السهل ان افهم التثليث ... فلماذا من الصعب عليكم تقديم شرح ومثال مطابق للتثليث؟؟؟
> الستم انتم من اعترفتم بانه لا يوجد مثال مطابق؟؟؟ حتي ما ادعيتم الي الان انها امثلة تقريبية ثبت خطأها ونقضها لعقيدة التثليث...



عزيزي... نحن قلنا انه من المستحيل ايجاد مثال مطابق...و لكن هناك امثلة متقاربة لتقريب المعني فقط..
 و الغريب سيادتك تطلب مثال مطابق... فهل تقدر ان تأتيني بمثال مطابق لتكوين الانسان من كائنات اخري؟؟؟؟ الاجابة هي لا.. لن تقدر.. الا لو تشبه الانسان بأنسان اخر و عندها فقط قد يكون المثال مطابق.. اذن انت هو من يريد ان يغلق عقله حتي يعطي لنفسه العزر بأنه لا يفهم.

و الغريب ايضا ان الطفل لدينا في الكنيسة ابن الخمس سنوات يفهم التثليث.. و لكنك لا تفهمها.. فهل العيب فيك ام في العقيدة؟؟؟؟

و بالمناسبة.. النظرية صحيحة و لكن هل التطبيق صحيح؟؟؟ نحن اعطيناك نظرية.. و لا نري منك الا تطبيق خاطئ.. حتي يفي الغرض الذي في نفسك.. متناسيا بذلك كل القواعد و القوانين.


----------



## شالنجر2 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



> اقرا الجزء المقتبس مرة اخرى و ستعلم اذا كانت الاقانيم صفات فقط ام صفات امتازت بالاقنومية منذ الأزل او صفات فعلية عادية .



انظر يااخي ماذا تقول في الجزء المقتبس:



> هذة الصفات الثلاثة القائمة في عين الذات نفسها و التي هي في جوهرها االلة نفسة استحقت ان تكون اقانيما



فانت تعترف ان الاقانيم هي صفات استحقت ان تكون اقانيم ولكن لماذا استحقت وما هو الذي جعلها تستحق وهل الصفة=الاقنوم؟؟؟؟


----------



## شالنجر2 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*



> هل تريد ان نثبت لك وللقراء انك تفهم كلامنا جيدا و لكنك تظهر عكس ذلك؟؟؟
> الاجابة من فضلك بنعم ام لا..



اثبت ياعزيزي



> لكن هناك امثلة متقاربة لتقريب المعني فقط..



حتي الامثلة التقريبية فشلت في تفسير التثليث..


> و الغريب ايضا ان الطفل لدينا في الكنيسة ابن الخمس سنوات يفهم التثليث.. و لكنك لا تفهمها.. فهل العيب فيك ام في العقيدة؟؟؟؟



اذا اريد اي طفل يشرح لي...


> النظرية صحيحة و لكن هل التطبيق صحيح؟؟؟ نحن اعطيناك نظرية.. و لا نري منك الا تطبيق خاطئ.. حتي يفي الغرض الذي في نفسك.. متناسيا بذلك كل القواعد و القوانين.



قلت لك في مشاركتي السابقة ارني التطبيق الصحيح لنفس المثال علي نظريتك... ثم اي قواعد واي قوانين هل تقصد القوانين العقلية ام ماذا؟؟؟ لا افهم قصدك بالقواعد والقوانين


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

*شوف يا عزيزي 
لا يصح ان تاخذ جزء من مداخلة و تعلق علية 
اقرا باقي المداخلة لتعرف ما هي هذة الصفات الثبوتية في عين الذات نفسها او بمعنى اخر الخاصيات التي هي ذات الذات او عين الذات نفسها 
فلن اكرر ابدا *
*اما موضوع الاخ انت الفادي و المثلث 
فقلت لك قبلا و لاخر مرة هكرر 
اذا كنت تقيس الطبيعة الالهية بالمقايس الرياضية و المادية فلا داعي للكلام و ساغلق الموضوع 
و هذا للمرة الاخيرة *
*بالنسبة للمثلث فهو مادي تقريبي فقط 
نقول  لو ان هناك ذهبا على هيئة مثلث 
الذهب هو الطبيعة الالهية او الجوهر كمثال تقريبي و ليس كحقيقي 
فالراس هي ذهبا في الجوهر 
فهي طبيعة ذهبية واحدة 
ا ليس ب ليس ج  كرؤوس 
انما ا ذهبا 
ب ذهبا 
ج ذهبا *
*هذا هو شرح  تقريبي فقط *
*ملحوظة لا احب التكرار 
مسئلة الصفات و انواعها شرحتها 
كون انك تقتبس جزء فقط  فلا ينفع*

*و ملحوظة ايضا *
*كل ما قلناة هنا و ما سنقولة موجود و تم مناقشتة في موضوع ( حول الثالوث للاخ روك) ففندنا فية اسئلة كثيرة *


----------



## شالنجر2 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

ياسيد ديوسكورس اين التكرار الذي تتحدث عنه؟؟؟!!!!
انظر ماذا تقول في مشاركتك:



> عندما نقول اقنوم فنحن نقصد اصطلاح يوصف صفة معينة و لكنها ليست كاي صفة فهي في عين الذات نفسها و هي تعتبر الذات نفسها هذة الصفة لا تتجزا عن مثيلاتها ولا تنفصل و مع ذلك لا نؤمن انها اتحدت اولا لكي لا تنفصل فالله لا تركيب و لا اتحاد فية فهو واحد وحيد فريد




هل هذا هو تفسير الاقنوم؟؟؟


انظر يااخي في هذا الرابط
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2193.htm

ستجد الاتي:

إصطلاح الهيبوستاسيس ( الإقنوم )  hypostasis

يقول العلامة نيومان فى كتابه عن الأريوسية  ( Arians e. 5. s. 1) وكان هذا فى زمن متأخر فى عصر البابا أثناسيوس حوالى سنة 363م أن معنى كلمة هيبوستاسيس يمكن تلخيصها كالآتى (1)  : 

أ - حقيقة ثابتة . 

ب - جوهر كما جاء فى عب 1: 3 .

ج - شخصية .

وفى حرومات مجمع نيقية وضع الحرم على اساس أن معنى هيبوستاسيس يفيد الجوهر 



يقول نيومان روستكوت إن البابا اثناسيوس (1) فى شرحه للكتاب المقدس كان يستخدم هذا المعنى ، اى أن الهيوستاسيس =- الجوهر هذا فى الواقع بخلاف ما درجت عليه الكنيسة القبطية وكل كنائس الشرق التى تؤكد ان أن الهيوستاسيس هو الشخص أو " الموضوع" وهذا أدق فى المفهوم اللاهوتى من تعبير بروسوبون Prosopon وقد إستخدمها كل من أوريجانوس وديونوسيوس الإسكندرى وألكسندر الإسكندرى وأثناسيوس نفسه فى كتاباته الأولى حيث تفيد بمعنى " وجود ذاتى محدد" فهى أفضل ما يعبر به عن الأقنوم .   

Theodore ( Ecc. H, I, 4, 19) Newman ( Arians app. 4) ; Socrates ( Ecc. H, ii,, 7) Zahn ( Marell p. 87. sq) 



***** 

المـــراجع 

(1) راجع ايضاً حاشية كتاب حقبة مضيئة فى تاريخ مصــر - بمناسبة مرور 16 قرناً على نياحته - القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى البابا العشرون 296 - 273 م سيرته , دفاعه عن الإيمان عند الأريوسيين , لاهوته - العلامة الروحانى الأب متى المسكين - عدد صفحاته 824 صفحة - الطبعة الثانية 2002 م  ص 319 و ص 321

فهل هذا يتفق مع ما قلته انت؟؟؟؟




> نقول لو ان هناك ذهبا على هيئة مثلث
> الذهب هو الطبيعة الالهية او الجوهر كمثال تقريبي و ليس كحقيقي
> فالراس هي ذهبا في الجوهر
> فهي طبيعة ذهبية واحدة
> ...



واعيد واكرر انا نفس السؤال:
هل الراس(أ) = الذهب كله؟؟؟
هل الراس(ب) = الذهب كله؟؟؟
هل الراس(ج) = الذهب كله؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

السؤال الاول:
الزاوية (أ) = 60 درجة
عن اي مثلث نحن نتحدث؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*

*هذا هو المسلم دوما *
*1-     قفز بخبث *
*2-     تشتيت الموضوع بطريقة خبيثة *

*يا استاذ *
*عندما بدات شرحي و قلت لك ان الاقانيم صفات في عين ذات الجوهر الالهي *
*و انت بكل خبث تجاهلت بقية مداخلتي مجرد اقتطفت سطر علوي و مازلت تفعل هذا فعلقت و قلت هل الاقانيم صفات ؟؟؟ *
*وبكل خبث لم تقرا ما وصفتة عن هذة الصفات بل اعتبرت مداخلتي هي الجزء اللذي اقتطفتة فالقارىء الغير خبيث سيجد اني شرحت ماهي هذة الصفات او الخاصيات التي هي عين ذات الجوهر نفسة ... اي الجوهر نفسة من حيث هذة الصفة *
*وقلت *





> *طبيعة الهية واحدة وحيدة فريدة**
> هذة الطبيعة تتسم بصفات فعلية عادية يتصف بها ذات فعلها او عرفها** الانسان من خلال تعامل الطبيعة الالهية معة مثل العدل و الرحمة و الحكمة و العلم** .. كلها صفات غير مادية و غير ملموسة و غير موجودة كشى لة كيان**
> و تتسم ايضا بصفات** عين هذة الطبيعة ذاتها التي هي عين كيانها و هي الوجود الكينوني (( لة كيان هو كيان** الله نفسة فالله وجودة في كينونتةالموجودة حقا فهو موجود و هنا ليست كالصفات** الفعلية كالرحمة و العدل بل انها عين الذات الالهية من ناحية وجودها الكينوني و** تتصف بكل الصفات الفعلية التي يتسم بها فعل الالة لانها هي الله في كينونتة** ... فالوجود الكينوني الالهي هو نفسة الله الموجود**
> و تطبيقا و بنفس النهج على العقل** الالهي الناطق فهو في عين ذاتة الله العاقل في نطقة فالكلمة الالهية المنطوقة في** عين الذات الالهية فالله عاقل بنطقة و يتسم هذا النطق العاقل او العقل الناطق بكل** الصفات الفعلية العادية فهو رحيم و عادل و قوي و حكيم و خالق فهو الله العاقل**
> ...


*كنت اود اخذك بالتدريج لكن لن افعل بعد الان بعدما قفزت سيادتك فسادعك لاوهامك *
*و ملحوظة  عندما اقول ان الوجود الالهي هو نفسة الله الموجود فهنا يتفق كلامي مع ما احضرتة بان الاقنوم من حيث الجوهر الالهي هو الله فهو عين ذات الجوهر الالهي من حيث خاصيتة التي هي عين ذاتة نفسها *

*لكن اوضحت انك لا تريد الفهم ابدا *

*ثم انتقلت بكل خبث لما انتقلت لة *
*هو لمجرد التشتيت فقط *
*لم اكتب كلمة واحدة في مداخلتي تضاد ما احضرتة انت *
*لو كنت قراتها فقط ستجد انني قلت انها هي ذات عين الجوهر عندما ضربت مثلا يقول ان الروح الالهية هي نفسها الله الحي و ان الوجود الالهي هو نفسة الله الموجود فهي من ناحية الجوهر الله نفسة بهذة الخاصية التي هي عينة و عين ذاتة كائن عاقل حي *
*ولكن كنت اود اخذ الموضوع تدريجيا *
*لو كنت قرات ستجدني كنت اقول انها صفات عين الذات نفسها فهي ذات الذات *
*وايضا شرحت جزئا يؤيد هذا في اول مداخلة لي *

*لكن التقطيف و القفز بخبث لا ينفع بتاتا *

*بالنسبة للمثلث قلت انة تشبيهي فقط *
*وقلت اننا لو وصفنا الذهب بالطبيعة الالهية فراس المثلث هي ذهبا فهي طبيعة الهية و هذا ما يقارب قولي ان الوجود الالهي هو نفسة الله الموجود *

*لا يهمني اذا كانت المثلث كلة ام لا فما يهمني هو انها ذهبا اولا ثانيا المثلث فقط جاء كوصف لثلاثة رؤوس رمزا للثلاثة اقاقنيم *

*اذن *
*بعد ان اثبت الاخ انة لا يقرا المداخلة عموما بل يقتطف و يلتوي مثلما فعل *
*ساغلق الموضوع و بعدها ساكتب تعليقا و ردا على ما احضرة هذا المقتطف اللذي ياخذ جزءا فقط ثم يلوية و يحضرة اشياء اخرى كاننا لا نعلمها او لا ندري بوجودها *

*و بعد اذن الادارة *
*بما انك فعلت هذا مرتين فلن اسمح لك بكتابة اي موضوع عن الثالوث الان الا عندما تتخلى عن هذة الطريقة *
*وسوف اضع الرد عاجلا *
و* قلت ان الموضوع كلة مشروح في حوار حول الثالوث مع الاخ روك *


----------

